# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Tražim primjere bolničkog poroda kao nasilja nad ženama

## Rivendell

Radim jedan kratki dokumentarni film na ovu temu pa tražim malu pomoć kod obrane ove teze.

WHO nasilje definira kao: “Namjerno korištenje fizičke snage i moći prijetnjom ili akcijom prema samome sebi, prema drugoj osobi, ili prema grupi ljudi ili čitavoj zajednici, što bi moglo rezultirati ili rezultira ozljedom, smrću, psihološkim posljedicama, nerazvijenošću ili deprivacijom.”

Ako liječnik pri porodu kaže ženi da joj mora npr dati drip ili prokinuti vodenjak inače ugrožava svoje dijete (kao što su meni rekli tvrdeći da se radi o zamućenju plodne vode što se pokazalo kao neistinito, što znam sigurno jer sam tražila drugo mišljenje) ili te režu bez pitanja, po meni je to klasično nasilje korištenjem moći ili prijetnjom... Koje ostavlja i fizičke i psihičke posljedice.

Molila bih one koji se jako zalažu za bolnički porođaj da se suzdrže od komentiranja jer ne želim da ovo bude još jedna od onih tema za i protiv porođaja kod kuće.

Htjela bih komentare onih koji se slažu da je ovo nasilje nad ženama i da napiše zašto to misle i koje je posljedice na njih ostavilo.

Hvala na pomoći.

----------


## RozaGroza

Ja mislim da je to nasilje nad bebama i ženama. Bolnički porod sa intrevencijama opravdavam onda kad postoje isključive indikacije da je potrebno intervenirati. A također je tu i faktor osvještenosti žrtve - da li smo svjesne kolike smo žrvte, i bolničkog sistema, i doktora i svog neiskustva i ne educiranosti (jer da imam iskustva i kakvog takvog znanja prepoznala bi neke doktorske postupke kao pogrešne npr). Mislim da nas danas sa svih strana bombardiraju da je porod nešto za što ti treba asistencija 3 doktora i 5 babica, drip, rezanje itd. i da bez te asistencije i intervencija ne bi mogle roditi i maltene bi umrle, kao da zaboravljamo da nas je Bog (ili što god već u što vjerujete) napravio savršenima za ispunjenje tog najprirodnijeg zadatka, poroda vlastitog djeteta. Uspješno su nas zatupili i ubili naše prirodne instintke koje smo nekad davno posjedovali kao rasa. Mene iskreno nekad uhvati i tuga i jeza kad vidim u šta smo se mi ljudi pretvorili. Ljeno nam je rađati, ljeno nam je dojiti, ljeno nam je odgajati, ljeno nam je usmjeravati. Za porod imamo doktore i silne intervencije, za dojenje imamo adaptirano, za odgajanje imamo vrtić i školu, za usmjeravanje imamo faks. Mi smo jedva hranitelji svoje djece, i promatrači njihovog rasta u smjeru u kojem to "drugi" žele, jer istinske kontrole nad bilo kojim aspektom svog ili njihovog života, nemamo.

----------


## mitovski

Nasilje...teška riječ, ali evo mogu reći da sam se ja osjećala da se nadamnom vrši neka vrsta nasilja. Nisu mi htjeli ništa objasniti, čak je liječnik vikao na mene i koristio proste riječi jer sam upitala za postupak (i da pitala sam ljubazno). Osjećala sam se jadno i kao da nisam vlasnik svojeg tijela i kao da moje dijete nije moje nego njihovo. Osjećala sam se omalovažavano jer nisam medicinske struke pa samim time nemam pravo znati ni pitati što se događa. Nekome je ovo nasilje, nekome nije, a netko će reći da sam sigurno sama svojim ponašanjem izazvala ovo iako sam bila ljubazna i pristojna.

----------


## anchie76

Premjestila sam temu jer ovo nije tema za filozofiranje (i različita mišljenja) nego se traže konkretni primjeri vezano za naslov teme, stoga je boljeda bude na "porodu".

----------


## Peterlin

Ja nisam svoje porode doživjela nasilnima (tako mi se okrenula karta) ali naišla sam na dosta stvari u zdravstvenom sustavu u širem smislu koje bi se mogle tako okarakterizirati, pa eto - nek je autorici sa srećom ovaj projekt. Stvari će se promijeniti tek kad se ljudi oslobode straha da kažu istinu.

----------


## Cubana

Ajd promijenite taj naslov.
Jer tražiš određene bolničke porode s elementima nasilja.
Karakteriziranje bolničkog poroda općenito kao nasilje nad ženama jest u najmanju ruku pretjerivanje.

----------


## mitovski

Da, zaboravih da si pitala za posljedice. Dugo sam vrtila svoj porod u glavi, mučila se pitanjima jeli moglo drugačije, krivila samu sebe zašto nisam reagirala kad me doktor opsovao i vikao, zašto nisam pitala, zašto barem nisam rekla da ne želim dolantin jer sam prije poroda rekla da nema šanse da pristanem na to. I onda sam shvatila zašto, jer su me toliko preplašili i izvršili takav psihički pritisak da sam izgubila sebe i svoje ja. Trebalo mi je jakooo dugo da nađem mir poslije toga.

----------


## anchie76

Editirala naslov.

----------


## zmaj

> Ljeno nam je rađati, ljeno nam je dojiti, ljeno nam je odgajati, ljeno nam je usmjeravati. Za porod imamo doktore i silne intervencije, za dojenje imamo adaptirano, za odgajanje imamo vrtić i školu, za usmjeravanje imamo faks. Mi smo jedva hranitelji svoje djece, i promatrači njihovog rasta u smjeru u kojem to "drugi" žele, jer istinske kontrole nad bilo kojim aspektom svog ili njihovog života, nemamo.


ovo mi je skroz moćno
i mislim da je u nemalom broju istinito, nažalost
u jednoj stvari, prepoznah se i sama  :Embarassed: 

što se tiče teme
mišljenja sam da se u rodilištima itekako vrši nasilje
sigurno ne nad svima
al se vrši..u nekoj mjeri
verbalno, psihičko, fizičko...

i sama sam doživila takve stvari, al ne samo isključivo vezano uz porod...
al, moj slučaj je kompliciran, pa i odskače...
razmislit ću dal da navedm što..što bi ti moglo biti od koristi...

sretno s dokumentarcem

----------


## blackberry

potpis na Rozu...ogromni!

može ti moj primjer pomoći? imam priču čitavu o bolničkom porodu tu...ili bi da sažmem u par rečenica?

----------


## mikka

ja sam se osjecala silovano nakon prvog poroda, i trebalo mi je dugo vremena da to prebolim i dodem sebi.

inace smatram da je epiziotomija uglavnom nepotrebno sakacenje (i na neki nacin dokazivanje moci, odnos skare-vagina  :Grin: ), a za kristelerov zahvat (nalijeganje na trbuh) bi ljude slala u zatvor.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Ja mislim da je to nasilje nad bebama i ženama. Bolnički porod sa intrevencijama opravdavam onda kad postoje isključive indikacije da je potrebno intervenirati.


A tko bi trebao odrediti da li su potrebne intervencije? Jednostavno ne vjerujem da ijedan liječnik namjerno želi nad nekim provoditi "nasilje" samo zato da se iživljava, odnosno da je takvih vrlo malo. Možda se ponekad radi o krivoj procjeni ili prevelikom strahu od mogućih komplikacija jer je medicinsko osoblje odgovorno za život i zdravlje majke i djeteta. 
Kako može biti nasilje ako liječnik procijeni da treba dati drip? Ja sam imala prvi porod skoro potpuno prirodan, na stolčiću, skoro bez dripa, bez sredstava protiv bolova,bez rezanja. Na porodu je bila tadašnja predsjednica udruge primalja i doktor koji se zalagao za prirodne porode, smirena atmosfera, muž kao podrška. Međutim, porod je dugo trajao i beba se nije mogla spustiti, sestra je zvala doktora (mislim da su bili slabiji otkucaji bebinog srca) koji je došao i kao da mi se ispričava što ipak moraju dati drip. Valjda je mislio da ću poludjeti jer sam htjela sve prirodno. Ipak je dijete najbitnije i ako doktor kaže da treba drip jer je dijete ugroženo, onda se tu nema kaj raspravljati.

----------


## Sirius Black

> ja sam se osjecala silovano nakon prvog poroda, i trebalo mi je dugo vremena da to prebolim i dodem sebi.
> 
> inace smatram da je epiziotomija uglavnom nepotrebno sakacenje (i na neki nacin dokazivanje moci, odnos skare-vagina ), a za kristelerov zahvat (nalijeganje na trbuh) bi ljude slala u zatvor.


Ovo je smiješno, tko kome dokazuje moć? Luda babica sa škarama u ruci koja jedva čeka da žene izreže?

----------


## mikka

to nitko ne osporava.

ali kad procitas da je glavni ginekolog izjavio "ajmo svim debelima drip da dodemo doma na rucak", onda to vise i nije bas za neku raspravu, nego za sankcije. kojih nema  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

pa da. jos zalosnije kad to napravi zena zeni, kaj nije?

----------


## Sirius Black

E to je onda problem hrvatskog zdravstva kaj ima previše žena a premalo kapaciteta i osoblja pa to rješavaju tak da čim prije riješe čim veći broj, pa ispadne nasilno. Dok čujem neke priče osjećam se ko da sam rodila na drugom kraju svijeta

----------


## Rivendell

> to nitko ne osporava.
> 
> ali kad procitas da je glavni ginekolog izjavio "ajmo svim debelima drip da dodemo doma na rucak", onda to vise i nije bas za neku raspravu, nego za sankcije. kojih nema


Tako nekako je i meni bilo, iz ambulante zove doktor koji me primio u rađaonu i govori ispred mene, evo ti jedne pa je riješi prije kraja smjene. Naravno, došla gore, odmah bušenje vodenjaka i drip pod izlikom mutne plodne vode jer sam inzistirala da ne želim intervencije pa su me morali valjda nekako uvjeriti... Naravno kad su probušli vodenjak, voda blago žućkasta, nikakvo zamućenje nije bilo u pitanju. Tako sam se jadno osjećala i kad su mi rekli to i kad su mi već probušili da sam bila počela plakati od nemoći, ali sam se brzo sabrala jer nisam htjela sama sebe u startu obeshrabriti.

U rađaoni su mi dali nešto intravenozno, kad sam pitala što doktor me samo ignorirao, okrenuo se i otišao. Kad sam nastavila ispitivati što su mi dali babica je rekla da su mi dali vodu??? Od kada se voda daje intravenozno? Takvo podcjenjivanje i ignoriranje mojih osjećaja i pitanja, kao da ne postojim, kao da sam apsolutno nebitna.

----------


## mitovski

Ja bih voljela vjerovati da su sve intervencije koje se naprave bile i potrebne, ali kad pričam s prijateljicama i poznanicama malo mi smrdi da niti jedna od njih nije mogla roditi bez dripa i svega ostaloga. Zar baš niti jedna? Izuzimam one koje su se informirale pa same tražile porod bez intervencija.

----------


## Rivendell

Čitala sam tu na forumu priče nekih žena koje se zbog svega što ima se događalo na prvom porođaju boje drugi puta zatrudniti. O tome kako su se osjećale osakaćene, što naravno nije pridonijelo ni uspješnom povratku u spolni život.

----------


## mitovski

> Takvo podcjenjivanje i ignoriranje mojih osjećaja i pitanja, kao da ne postojim, kao da sam apsolutno nebitna.


Točno ovako sam se ja osjećala. Kao netko koga treba odraditi, netko tko nema mozga ni osjećaja i najgori mi je bio osjećaj kao da moje dijete nije moje nego njihovo, pa oni odlučuju što i kako. 
Kako su zdrave trudnice postale bolesne žene?

----------


## mikka

zato i spominjem moc nad zenama, u trenucima kad su nemocne braniti se. to je najgore krsenje ljudskih prava. jos je gore sto je zenama toliko ispran mozak da vecina njih stvarno misli da ne mogu same roditi.

----------


## Sirius Black

Možda ne misle da ne mogu same roditi, nego žele sigurnost. Meni je idealan porod u rodilištu s mužem koji mijenja cd-e i primaljom koja zna što i kako treba. Sigurnost i smirenost mi daje liječnička ekipa koja je tu negdje u blizini i doći će čim ih primalja pozove.

----------


## mikka

kuzim, al ja ipak mislim da vecina zena misli da ne mogu same roditi.

----------


## SikaPika

potpisujem Rozu
i da, komotno mogu reći da je i ono što su meni radili bilo nasilje, samo, imam visok prag boli pa nisam negog šutnula u glavu (sad kad vrtim film)
kad se samo sjetim kako mi je stažist vrti ruku u onoj stvari, pa nema glavice, pa ne mogu je napipati, nije se spustila..., a ruka samo što mi nije u želucu
onda mi je doktorica dva dana poslije svojim čačkanjem probušila vodenjak što je bilo toliko neugodno, no, ona je komentirala - kako mislite roditi
ma fuj, fuj, fuj
ne bojim se opet biti trudna niti roditi, ali se bojim za njih jer se neće dobro provesti ako me i idući put budu tako maltretirali

i još da napomenem, sestre i doktor u rađaonici su bili super
mislim, on me je nagovorio na drip i nikada neću saznati je li bio u pravu, valjda je - vodenjak mi je probušila koza, Maša se nije spuštala jer joj nije bilo vrijeme..., ne znam, sve u svemu, znam da nije tako trebalo biti

----------


## pomikaki

potpis na mikku
na RG dodala bih - po mom mišljenju mnoge žene nisu lijene za sve navedeno nego nam naše društvo, mentalitet, od malih nogu nameće taj strah i nesigurnost, većina je nesigurna u sebe i ne vjeruje da to može (roditi, dojiti, odgojiti), pa čeka da ih netko spasi čarobnim štapićem.

Moj porod nije bio prestrašan u usporedbi s mnogim pričama na forumu, ali su mi također intervencije radili bez ikakvog pitanja, moje zamolbe jednostavno nisu uvažavali, kako već žene govore gore - kao da sam sasvim nebitna, i tu sam doživjela poniženje i osjećaj vjerojatno sličan silovanju, premda sam bila svjesna da oni rade ono što su ih učili, da su umorni, da su u noćnoj smjeni... bušenje vodenjaka usprkos protivljenju, što je to ako nije silovanje? Nakon toga rezanje i nalijeganje na trbuh, pucanje međice, dugotrajno šivanje, oporavljanje mjesec i pol uz dijete koje neprestano plače i hoće biti ili na cici ili na rukama po cijeli dan. Sve to bilo je ocijenjeno od strane osoblja kao "školski porod".

----------


## eris

Rodila sam troje vaginalno. Dva poroda su me porađali(bušili vodenjak, davali drip, sjekli, nalijegali) treći put sam rodila sama. Za mene nasilje nije bilo očigledno toliko dok nisam uspjela dokazati sebi da JA to mogu. Jer sam uvidjela da na prvom porodu nije bilo potrebe da me se pregleda u trudu, da mi se buši vodenjak prije no što su počeli pravi trudovi(mogli su me vratiti kući) da se dere na mene(ubićeš svoje rođeno dijete), da me se siječe toliko bijesno da 15 dana majci prvorotkinji, a tako i drugi put, ni dojenje, ni lijepa i mirisna beba, ni vesela atmosfera u kući, nisu bili ni u kraj uha, od silne boli, nemogućnoti pronalaženja pravog položaja, bolnih odlazaka u Wc,patnje. 
Kada sam rodila treće, otišla sam se istuširati nakon 2 sata, lijepo sam sjela na krevet, pojela svoj doručak, podojila bebu, i zspala snom pravednika. Nakon samo 12 sati od poroda sam išla kući, tamo su me dočekali moji najbolji prijatelji i imali smo pravu feštu. To sam bila ista JA, kao i ona od prije 13 i od prije 6 godina. Isti polni organ, slični, ako ne isti porodi, i sve tri puta bolnički uslovi. 
Nije možda nasilje najbolja riječ, ali šta reći onda na tu bezobraznost, bezobzirnost, grubost, omalovažavanje, nerazumjevanje, gledanje sa visoka?!

----------


## eris

Pomikaki, znači ja sam 2 puta rodila školski, treći put sam polagala vanredno. E dabogda nijedna ne rodila školski kao ja, ili ti!

----------


## ...ribica

...netko je rekao da je potrebno....netko da ne..... ali moj porod je bio nasilan ko nista.... ja sam dosla do te tocke pucanja da sam plakala i molila ih da prestanu..... znaci trudovi bole ko sam vrag a on me jos siri rucno.... kida mi vodenjak.... nalijeze na trbuh... epi neizbjezan... a molila sam ih da mi nista od toga ne rade..... plakala....govorila....nepozurujte moju bebicu....doci ce sama..... doktor je bio toliko odvratan prema meni da mi je govorio kakva cu  ja to majka biti...psovao je..... a pola toga se ni nesjecam od bolova..... sada imam posljedice...rana mi nije zarasla kako treba,sasili je cisto da se kaze da je zasiveno....o bolovima u rebrima i zelucu necu ni pricati jer sam vec 3 puta na hitnoj bila..... na hitnoj tvrde da je posljedica nalijeganja na trbuh..... psihicke traume sto imam nitko nemoze nadomjestit..... osjecam se ko g****..... i sada kad se sjetim svog poroda jeza me hvata.... zao mi je sto je moja bebica tako morala na ovaj svijet doci..... a oni samo tvrde da je tako moralo biti,a ja znam da nije......  :Sad: (((((

----------


## petra1807

Željela bih se uključiti
Primjeri s vaših porođaja su me tek sad nakon 6.5 godina naveli na razmišljanje.Naime,ja sam rodila brzo,za pola sata i kako je sve tako brzo prošlo nikad nisam ni razmišljala o svome porođaju do danas.Naime, probušili su mi vodenjak nitko me nije ni pitao,niti objasnio zašto,priključili su mi drip,bez ikakvog objašnjenja,na kraju mi je urađena užasna epizotomija bez obzira što mi je bebica bila ko mrvica.Nakon poroda sve je s bebicom bilo u redu čak smo sljedeći dan izišle kući
ali ja narednih 20 dana nisam mogla sjediti i trpila sam užasne bolove.Ali bila sam premlada i mislila sam da to tako mora biti.Toliko o mom iskustvu.I osjećam se užasno sada kada znam da je moglo bit drugačije barem što se tiče ovog zadnjeg...
Možda je nasilje pregruba riječ ali ne znam kako bi se to drugačije moglo nazvati...

----------


## Beti3

> Molila bih one koji se jako zalažu za bolnički porođaj da se suzdrže od komentiranja jer ne želim da ovo bude još jedna od onih tema za i protiv porođaja kod kuće.


Znači, nema slušanja "druge strane". Tako se ne radi dokumentarac. Ili samo ja mislim da se tako ne radi?

----------


## anchie76

> Znači, nema slušanja "druge strane". Tako se ne radi dokumentarac. Ili samo ja mislim da se tako ne radi?


Jedno je što ti misliš a drugo što onaj koji je odlučio napraviti dokumentarac.  Ti ne možeš znati što će biti točno u dokumentarcu i kako će biti napravljen, možda će biti super a možda i neće, to ćemo sve saznati kad bude gotov i kad ga vidimo.  No žena je tražila baš specifične primjere za ovo što joj treba, pa pls suzdržimo se od rasprave i pomozite komentarima ako možete, ako ne možete onda zaobiđite temu i to je to  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

:Cool:

----------


## pomikaki

> Nije možda nasilje najbolja riječ, ali šta reći onda na tu bezobraznost, bezobzirnost, grubost, omalovažavanje, nerazumjevanje, gledanje sa visoka?!


Na ovu rečenicu sam htjela odgovoriti... da je usmjereno prema osobi koja stoji na nogama i ne trpi neljudske bolove, moglo bi se nazvati bezobzirnošću i grubošću. Ali kad je usmjereno na ženu koja je u takvom stanju (kako je rekla mikka) da je nemoćna braniti se, i k tome u strahu za život svog djeteta a i svoj, tada je riječ nasilje sasvim na mjestu.

I to samo kad se govori o verbalnom nasilju, da ne spominjem drugo.

Ovo što su tebi rekli, ubit ćeš svoje dijete - koji bi pritisak bio veći? Strašno. Drago mi je da ti je bar treći porod u lijepom sjećanju  :Love:

----------


## bucka

na drugom porodu ostalo mi gorak okus u ustima zbog ovog:
nisu mi dali okrenuti se na drugi bok
nisu me pustili na wc (nego sam dobila kahlicu)
drip i epiziotomija bez ikakvog pitanja i objašnjenja
nalijeganje na trbuh
:/

----------


## eris

Poznajem puno žena koje su pretrpile nasilje na porodima, i opet se odlučile roditi. Ne zato jet to nasilje nije bilo baš tako"veliko" kao što one prikazuju, već zato jer su žene hrabre, i imaju jaku želju za majčinstvom. A opet, imam prijateljicu, koja 10 godina nije smjela roditi, jer je nježna duša, koja je nosila traume sa 1. poroda. I kada je napokon malo potisnula, ostala je trudna, i rodila lijepo jednog malog dječaka. Često kaže(sada ima 39) kako je šteta što je tako prošla na 1. porodu, jer da je znala da može i drugačije, imala bi sigurno jo jedno dijete. 
Tako je i kod mene, da sam donosila odluku na iskustvima sa prethodnih poroda, ili mislila da je baš tako moralo biti, ne bih više ni rađala. Sad mi se pravo osladilo, iako je i za mene već pomalo kasno(36) :Smile:

----------


## Rivendell

> Jedno je što ti misliš a drugo što onaj koji je odlučio napraviti dokumentarac.  Ti ne možeš znati što će biti točno u dokumentarcu i kako će biti napravljen, možda će biti super a možda i neće, to ćemo sve saznati kad bude gotov i kad ga vidimo.  No žena je tražila baš specifične primjere za ovo što joj treba, pa pls suzdržimo se od rasprave i pomozite komentarima ako možete, ako ne možete onda zaobiđite temu i to je to


Dokumentarac radimo u sklopu radionice FADE IN-a, koja je prije radila DIREKT kojeg su vjerujem svi gledali. Tako da to nije dokumentarac u klasičnom smislu. I ne mora iznositi obje strane, smije donositi zaključke... Znam, pitala, jer mi novinarska etika nije dopuštala drugačije. Ali nije isto raditi novinarsku priču i dokumentarac, pa se, eto smiju iznositi jednostrani zaključci temeljeni da nečijem iskustvu ili mišljenju.

----------


## Beti3

> Jedno je što ti misliš a drugo što onaj koji je odlučio napraviti dokumentarac.  Ti ne možeš znati što će biti točno u dokumentarcu i kako će biti napravljen, možda će biti super a možda i neće, to ćemo sve saznati kad bude gotov i kad ga vidimo.  No žena je tražila baš specifične primjere za ovo što joj treba, pa pls suzdržimo se od rasprave i pomozite komentarima ako možete, ako ne možete onda zaobiđite temu i to je to


anchie, pobijedila si. Ovdje sam došla zbog Roditelja anđela, i po malo počela pisati.

Pokušavala sam reći da o svemu treba razmišljati, a ne samo kao konj gledati u jednom pravcu. No ovdje nema demokracije. Nema ni mjesta za one koje imaju čime misliti. 

Zašto? Meni odgovor ne treba, ali treba tebi.

Sve najbolje ti želim.

----------


## Rivendell

> na drugom porodu ostalo mi gorak okus u ustima zbog ovog:
> nisu mi dali okrenuti se na drugi bok
> nisu me pustili na wc (nego sam dobila kahlicu)
> drip i epiziotomija bez ikakvog pitanja i objašnjenja
> nalijeganje na trbuh
> :/


Dobro si me podsjetila, meni su tri puta stavili kateter dok sam ležala iako sam se mogla dignuti piškiti. Jednom prije samog izgona, drugi put prije šivanja i treći put nakon šivanja. Nisu me ni pitali. Naravno da me kasnije sve peklo za poluditi i imala sam traume za odlazak na WC, pa sam trpila koliko sam mogla da bi što manje puta išla.

----------


## sirius

> Dokumentarac radimo u sklopu radionice FADE IN-a, koja je prije radila DIREKT kojeg su vjerujem svi gledali. Tako da to nije dokumentarac u klasičnom smislu. I ne mora iznositi obje strane, smije donositi zaključke... Znam, pitala, jer mi novinarska etika nije dopuštala drugačije. Ali nije isto raditi novinarsku priču i dokumentarac, pa se, eto smiju iznositi jednostrani zaključci temeljeni da nečijem iskustvu ili mišljenju.


Meni je to potpuno uredu. Pa ne tvrdi se da je svaki porod i svi postupci na porodu nasilje. Ali ako određeni broj žena osjeća da je njihov porod ili postupci u njemu, njoj ostavljaju loš osjećaj ili osjećaj nepotrebne brutalnosti koja  je nasilje , zar je njima potrebno govoriti da nisu u pravu (zato što neka druga žena to nije osjetila). 
Pa kad se priča o nasilju nad ženama npr. u braku zar ja  moram stalno napominjati sa punim uvjerenjem da nema nasilja u drugim brakovima, ako mene muž ne mlati? I da je sve stavr kuta gledišta?

----------


## sirius

> anchie, pobijedila si. Ovdje sam došla zbog Roditelja anđela, i po malo počela pisati.
> 
> Pokušavala sam reći da o svemu treba razmišljati, a ne samo kao konj gledati u jednom pravcu. No ovdje nema demokracije.* Nema ni mjesta za one koje imaju čime misliti. 
> *
> Zašto? Meni odgovor ne treba, ali treba tebi.
> 
> Sve najbolje ti želim.


Oprosti Beti što te citiram, ali ovo je iznimno nisko.

Pretpostavljam da želiš reći svim ovim ženama koje se loše osjećaju iz raznoraznih razloga da je to sve u njihovoj (praznoj ) glavi?  :Evil or Very Mad: 
 Reci mi ga griješim, rado bih pogriješila.

----------


## cvijeta73

beti, nemoj tako, kad je riječ o dokumentarcu, dovoljno je jedno iskustvo, jedna priča. nije to istraživačko novinarstvo s naslovom - da li je porod u hrvatskim bolnicama nasilje nad ženama. 
da je taj naslov, onda bih te podržala.
sirius ima dobru paralelu s nasiljem u braku.

a osobno, imam isto averziju prema temama u kojima u uvodnom postu stoji tko se smije javljati, o čemu mora pisati, a tko mora zaobilaziti topik.  :Undecided:

----------


## mitovski

> Molila bih one koji se jako zalažu za bolnički porođaj da se suzdrže od komentiranja jer ne želim da ovo bude još jedna od onih tema za i protiv porođaja kod kuće.
> 
> Htjela bih komentare onih koji se slažu da je ovo nasilje nad ženama i da napiše zašto to misle i koje je posljedice na njih ostavilo.
> 
> Hvala na pomoći.


Ne znam zašto bi se netko našao uvrijeđen zbog ovoga. Evo žena je sve lijepo objasnila, znači treba joj za potrebe dokumentarca određeno iskustvo i mišljenje i ne vidim u čemu je problem. Pa barem na Rodi ima tema na kojima se može izreći svoj stav i svoje mišljenje, ali u zadnje vrijeme sam primjetila da često ljudima zasmeta jedna riječ ili krivo postavljen zarez pa sam se počela sve manje i manje javljati.

----------


## yellowkitty

Mislim da je stvar najviše u inertnom i lošem zdr. sistemu, davno postavljenoj bolničkoj hijerarhiji i organizaciji rada u kojoj sve treba biti podređeno "glatkom" funkcioniranju u spomenutom nam sistemu. To nije samo u Hrvatskoj, nije ništa novo i pojam "birth-violence" i "birth rape" postoji odavno.
Od svega mi se čini najjadnije da ne postoje standardi rada pa tako u jednoj te istoj bolnici možete naletit na ekipu koja vam pruži sve što želite, ali i na neku drugu gdje doživite poniženje i sve što niste htjele. Smatram da je određeno nasilje SVAKI RUTINSKI POSTUPAK PRI KOJEM SE OSJEĆATE KAO STVAR KOJU NETKO "RJEŠAVA". Žena koja rađa nikad se ne bi smjela osjećati nepaženo, nevoljeno, prisiljeno na nešto itd. 
Teško je ostvariti partnerski odnos sa osobljem koje više desteljeća funkcionira u hijerarhiji kakva je kod nas: ako je bolnički sustav deseterokatnica onda su doktori na katovima 6-10 (ovisno o titulama i šefovskim pozicijama), primalje (sestre) su na katovima 2-5, pomoćno osoblje je na 1. katu, a svi pacijenti se guraju u prizemlju. Plaća im je uvije ista što god da rade, da, oni odgovaraju za pacijente, ali oni pacijenti koji su doživjeli gubitak zdravlja i digli tužbe reći će vam - ma molim vas, pa nitko *zaista* ne odgovara!

Moguće je bolje proći ako na bilo kojem katu imate vezu ili poznanstvo, te ako naletite na ekipu koja unatoč tome što vas ne poznaje izlazi ususret (tad smo zahvalne i zapanjene, pa kako ste vi dooooobri prema meni  :Heart: )
Ovo mogu promijeniti samo žene koje traže promjene, traže svoj savršeni porod, traže informacije, traže partnerski odnos, traže poštovanje.
Također će dobro doprinjeti promjenama i jedan ovakav dokumentarac  :Klap:

----------


## SikaPika

> anchie, pobijedila si. Ovdje sam došla zbog Roditelja anđela, i po malo počela pisati.
> 
> Pokušavala sam reći da o svemu treba razmišljati, a ne samo kao konj gledati u jednom pravcu. No ovdje nema demokracije. Nema ni mjesta za one koje imaju čime misliti. 
> 
> Zašto? Meni odgovor ne treba, ali treba tebi.
> 
> Sve najbolje ti želim.


ne kužim zašto se ti ljutiš 
pa nije ovaj topic dokumentarac
Rivendell je tražila iskustva žena koje su imale loša iskustva na porodu i to je to
kakav će biti dokumentarac druga je priča
ne znam kako bi se opravdao čovjek koji kaže ubit ćeš svoje dijete, koji ti okreće glavu kad ga nešto pitaš...
ja kužim da si ti iz te branše i kužim da gledaš s druge strane... 
i koliko god su oni oguglali na teškoće žena u porodu, taj se posao kao i svaki posao s ljudima ne smije obavljati kao po traci, a evidentno je da se taj posao tako obavlja
i tome treba stati na kraj
u ime svih onih koje se ne znaju izboriti z asebe

----------


## Sirius Black

> ne znam kako bi se opravdao čovjek koji kaže ubit ćeš svoje dijete


Da si liječnik, i da vidiš da je dijete u mogućoj opasnosti, i rodilju koja zbog svoje tvrdoglavosti ne želi pristati na određene postupke, a nemaš joj vremena držati predavanje u rađaoni i objašnjavati razloge, što bi joj ti rekla?

----------


## mikka

pa sigurno ne to, patronizirajuci tonom.

ima boljih nacina da kazes zeni da se moze nesto lose dogoditi.

----------


## pomikaki

SB, to "ubit ćeš svoje dijete" je iz posta koji je pisla eris, između ostalog je spomenula da joj je bušen vodenjak prije nego su krenuli trudovi.
Čak i da je porod morao biti induciran, ne bih rekla da je to opravdano, odnosno da tako ide procedura - prvo bi trebalo potaknuti trudove, pretpostavljam. Ali medicinari neka me isprave ako treba  :Undecided: 
Dakle ja iz toga vidim da je liječnik doveo njezino dijete u opasnost, a nju u agoniju od bolova, i tjerao je suradnju i pokoravanje prijeteći smrću djeteta. Osim toga su provedeni mnogi užasni i bolni postupci - potraži post pa pročitaj, da ja ne citiram. Mi ćemo na sve pristati kad mislimo da ćemo tako spasiti dijete, ali je istina da bi i tom djetetu bilo bolje kad takvih nasilnih postupaka ne bi bilo.

----------


## babyblue

Tri poroda - na svakom sam čula to famozno "Bebi nije dobro." Sve tri trudnoće protekle "školski", bez ikakvih problema i bez ikakvih naznaka mogućeg problematičnog poroda.

Prvi put: bebač se spustio u kanal, ali dalje ni čut'. Tu je stajao neko vrijeme, ja nisam osjećala nikakav nagon za tiskanjem, trudovi stali. Babice su mi govorile da tiskam, nije išlo, i onda je jedna od njih rekla smirenim glasom: "N., bebi nije dobro. Ako ne bude išlo, morat ćemo rezati." Znam da sam pomislila - "Ma što me pitaš, reži, samo da beba bude OK". Nakon epiziotomije su malca izvukle van. Izgleda da mu stvarno nije bilo dobro. Pupčana vrpca mu je bila čvrsto omotana dva puta oko vrata. Pukla je u babicinim rukama dok ju je pokušavala otpetljati. Nije plakao, morale su ga malčice _našamarati_ da bi se oglasio. Ne znam je li se moglo još čekati, je li se još nešto moglo učiniti, ali ovo im nekako nisam zamjerila niti doživjela kao nasilje, već kao pomoć. Taj porod mi je i danas u lijepom sjećanju.

Deset godina kasnije - drugi porod. Došla sam u bolnicu otvorena 7 cm, sa trudovima na 3 minute. Doktorica mi "slučajno" probija vodenjak pri pregledu i ordinira drip. "Jer su ti vaši trudovi slabi i neujednačeni." Stjecajem okolnosti, zaboravili su mi odmah dati drip. Na pregledu u boksu, nakon dva sata "slabih" trudova, konstatiraju da sam otvorena 10 cm. Doktorica TADA daje drip "da brže ide, jer se neće stići naspavati". Bol postaje neizdrživa, a bebač se i dalje ne spušta. Ova me svakih par minuta pita osjećam li nagon za tiskanjem. Naravno da ga ne osjećam. Oduzeta sam od straha, ali ne zbog poroda nego  zbog činjenice da moram roditi u takvom okruženju (bila bi to stvarno preduga priča da sad krenem objašnjavati zašto...) Dok ležim na stolu, bez ikakve najave i objašnjenja, dr mi naliježe na trbuh. Instinktivno sam se sklupčala, da zaštitim sebe i bebu. I tada sam čula: "Gospođo, vaše dijete će umrijeti, a ja ne želim za to biti kriva." Nakon toga naliježe još jednom i bebač je izletio. Namršten, ljut, zaplakao je iste sekunde. Odmah ga odnose na vaganje i pranje. Znam da sam se uspravila na krevetu i gledala za njim - kakav je, koliki je, je li curica ili dečko... "Šta ga gledate, gospođo, gledat ćete ga cijeli život." Nisam ga vidjela ni držala ni dojila narednih 36 sati. Nije bilo nikakve opasnosti za bebu. Trebalo mu je samo možda još nekih pola sata da odluči izaći sam. Toliko se stručnoj doktorici nije dalo čekati. E, ali sada je imala posla sa šivanjem. Prijekorno mi govori "Gospođo, jeste li morali toliko popucati?". Počinje sa šivanjem ogromne rane prije no što je anestetik (ukoliko su mi ga uopće i dali, jer sam sve osjetila) počeo djelovati. Nakon 45 minuta šivanja, ostavljaju me da ležim na hodniku. Hladno mi je, drhtim, ne mogu disati od treskavice. "Gospođo, dajte, pa možete valjda normalno disati". Vrti mi se u glavi, jer ležim na ravnom, nemam jastuk ispod glave. Molim ih da mi donesu jastuk i deku. "Nemamo ih više". Pod glavu stavljam paket uložaka, a pokrivam se frotirnim ogrtačem iz torbe. (Par sati kasnije, dolazi jutarnja smjena. Molim i njih za deku i jastuk - dobijam ih bez riječi nakon pet minuta.) Tijekom tih prvih par sati nakon poroda, nekoliko puta mi je bez riječi prilazila mlada babica i kružnim pokretima mi masirala donji dio trbuha. Strahovito me je boljelo. Niti jednom riječju mi se nije obratila niti mi objasnila zbog čega mi to radi. Samo bi stala kraj mene, odigla ogrtač i krenula pritiskati. Glavu bi okrenula na drugu stranu i dok bi me masirala, dovikivala se sa sestrama iz druge sobe. Da joj ne bude dosadno. Ja sam za nju/njih očito bila samo "ono" - bez imena, osjećaja, dostojanstva.

Ako sve ovo nije bilo bezrazložno i nepotrebno nasilje nada mnom i djetetom, ne znam što jest. I nema govora o tome da sam se postavljala _'vako i 'nako_. Došla sam nasmiješena, puna povjerenja, slušala sam sve njihove upute, nisam ni glasa pustila... A eto. Valjda nisam imala sreće. Nakon skoro sedam godina, prvo što osjetim kada se sjetim tog poroda je poniženje i nemoć. Imam prekrasnog i zdravog dečkića, zahvalna sam Bogu a ne njima na tome. Ali, da se sve zaboravi kad rodiš... nije istina. Ovakvo iživljavanje ostavi užasan trag.

"Bebi nije dobro" sam čula i treći put. Mekonijska plodova voda. U biti je bila svijetložuta. 7 cm otvorena, trudovi jaki i redoviti. Potpisujem onaj papir suglasnosti, ali dopisujem da odbijam drip i epiziotomiju, osim ako za to ne dobiju moju izričitu suglasnost. Odlazim u rađaonu, gledam babice kako pripremaju sve za venski put, ali mi nekog vraga i prikapčaju.
- Što je to?
- A to... Malo dripa.
- Zašto? Imam svoje trudove, ide sve kako treba, treći je porod, brzo će to...
- Ne znam, dušo, doktor je tako napisao. Beba je u opasnosti.
- Pa kakvi su mu otkucaji srca? (Minutu prije su mi nakratko prikopčali CTG)
- Ma, dobri su, za sad. 
- Pa je l' beba dobro?
- Ma je, dobro je. To ti je samo jedna kap u minuti.
Trudovi već postaju prejaki, ne da mi se više razgovarati s njima. Puštaju drip i odlaze. Sjećam se osjećaja nemoći i malodušnosti -bemmu, pa napisala sam i potpisala da neću drip, a doktor to sve izignorira i bez iti jedne riječi objašnjenja samo napiše babicama što im je za činiti. A ove ga moraju poslušati. Nikakvog uvažavanja mojih zahtjeva niti mene kao osobe tu nije bilo.
Nakon samo jedne minute, bebač odlučuje izaći van. Izlazi posve sam, brzinom koja je njemu odgovarala. MM priča da su babice samo čekale raširenih dlanova da sam isklizne. Nisu ga ni taknule. Odmah se tiho oglasio, poput mačića. Tek da se zna da je tu.
- Eto, izgleda da smo bezveze stavljali drip. Nije ni stigao djelovati. 
Beba nije bila ni u kakvoj opasnosti. Osim u opasnosti da se zbog dripa naguta mekonijske vode. S obzirom da je bila tek svijetložuta, a porod se bližio kraju, ne vidim razlog zbog kojeg se trebalo žuriti s dripom. Imam dojam da je to "beba je u opasnosti" bilo čisto zastrašivanje  sa svrhom da me se obeshrabri da ustrajem u svojoj želji da imam porod što je moguće bliži onom prirodnom. Nije li i to nasilje? Uskraćivanje objektivne informacije o djetetovom stanju majci koja ga treba roditi? Ignoriranje pisane izjave o odbijanju medicinskog postupka pacijentice pri punoj svijesti? Ma, fuj... Upropastih si dan.

----------


## babyblue

Mjesta događanja, redom: OB Dubrovnik, KBC Merkur, OB Varaždin (i to prije one velike čistke, ).

----------


## zmaj

babyblue  :Love:   :Heart: 

umirem na ono "gđo pa geldat ćete ga cili život"  :Crying or Very sad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 

mojoj kumi, na njen zahtjev da joj pokažu djete, osoblje se prvo spikalo "dal da joj pokažemo, a?"  :Shock:

----------


## bubimira

Moje iskustvo prvog poroda:
1. Indukcija 12 dana prije termina bez ikakvih medicinskih razloga uz riječi: Pa kad ste već tu, mogli bi to danas. Pristala sam na to, čak nisam niti postavljala "suvišna" pitanja jer tada nisam znala ništa o tim medicinskim stvarima i intervencijama. Išla sam s povjerenjem jer sam mislila doktori najbolje znaju. Greška br. 1

2. Prokidanje vodenjaka

3. Epoziotomija koja mi je ostala u *najgorem* sjećanju. Jedini moment kada sam ispustila glas. Nikad neću zaboraviti tu bol (a kažu kao da se to ne osjeti. Yea, right!)
Imala sam velikih problema zbog nje nakon poroda i osjećala sam se baš osakaćeno

3. Naljeganje na trbuh i puknuće grlića maternice

----------


## blackberry

kad je moj primjer u pitanju....
meni se na porodu izredalo podosta doktora....točnije 4
osim toga...bila je i smjena primalja....znači dočekala me jedna...porod je protekao uz drugu...
ja sam bila ja...jedna jedina jel...
pristojna prema svima, nažalost.

a nasilje sam doživjela, i to mogu slobodno reći i iza toga stati i pritom ni ne trepnuti jer netko misli da sam tako zaslužila jer nisam bila dovoljno pristojna. 
ja najbolje znam kakva sam ja bila.
samim time što su mi se nažalost izredali svi ti ljudi na porodu, sami su mi omogućili spoznati koliki neljudi mogu biti.
bez imalo mog utjecaja...ni najmanjeg. samo svojom pojavom. i to ide na njihovo dušu, ne na moju, kako netko ovdje želi reći.

od 4 doktora, nasilje sam doživjela od njih dvoje, kako fizičko tako i verbalno...to uključuje podsmjehe na spomen prirodnog poroda, odlučivanje o nekim postupcima bez da se meni osobno obrati. da nisam reagirala...doslovce na način, oprostite ja sam ovdje prisutna, molim vas obraćajte se meni  :Rolling Eyes: ...ne bi me nitko ništa ni pitao...
i naravno da sam ih strašno nervirala...zamisli čuda...ova se pravi pametna i ne želi prokidanje vodenjaka....
...dalje...nemilosrdna pregledavanja u trudu...da, da...da me poslije nije pregledao normalan doktor mislila bih da je to silovanje normalno i da to tako mora biti...srećom, sad znam da je u pitanju samo poremećeni um....
ismijavanje želje za prirodnim porodom, jer takvo nešto ne postoji...
zabrana izgona na stočiću jer u njegovoj smjeni nikad nitko neće roditi na stočiću...
konstantno uvjeravanje da sam glupa i da iz vlastitih hirova ugrožavam život vlastitog djeteta...
odmaganje...tipa...vidiš da ti to ne možeš...
što je tebi..ti si neka roda?
pa nadalje...nalijeganje na stomak...epi...
i brutalno, da brutalnije nije moglo biti, šivanje na kraju...u kojem sam koristila one ručke na stolu da ne svisnem od bolova...
toliko...o ovoj dvojici...

babica...ne porađa na stočiću jer je bole križa...

druga dva doktora milina...suradnja prava...govore mi sve što će mi učiniti...
preglede ni ne osjećam...
bodre me i govore mi kako sam pravi kandidat za stočić i prirodan porod...
jedan od njih se u moje ime, jer sam u trudovima jel...svađa sa dežurnim k. i podržava me u svakom pogledu....
ali, je slabiji...i nema tu šta...
hijerarhija je bitna...naravno...

a babica...pripremila sve za porod na stočiću....

o oporavku ne moram ni pričati...15 dana nisam ni pomišljala da sjednem...a za hodanje mi je trebala žestoka koncentracija...
to bi bio fizički dio...a psihički....

pa tko je tu lud? i kako mi netko može objasniti da tu nema nasilja?

mislim da sam tek drugim porodom otpustila sve sa prvoga...i prvenstveno oprostila sebi što se nisam znala izboriti za nešto bolje...
i sada...kad sam prožvakala nakon 3 i pol godine milion i petsto puta sve situacije sa prvog poroda...ma makar mala insinuacija da sam si to tako zaslužila jer nisam bila pristojna me dovede baš u čudnovato stanje...

----------


## Sirius Black

Nisam baš informirana o tom prokidanju vodenjaka pa ne kužim ni dobre ni loše strane toga. Zanima me zašto se to uopće radi, tj. što tvrde ginekolozi čemu to može pomoći. S druge strane zanima me što može u tome biti toliko neugodno za rodilju. 

Meni je oba puta vodenjak puknuo a trudove nisam imala. Prvi put su se pojavili nakon cca 1 sat, a drugi put sam dva dana u bolnici čekala trudove i onda sam dobila neke slabe,a voda je počela curiti ko luda pa su mi dali drip.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

evo članka SB http://www.komora-primalja.hr/datote...u%20porodu.pdf

----------


## koksy

Definitivno sam se najodvratnije osjecala tokom pregleda u trudu. Tj. ja lezim u predradaoni, na krevetu sjedi doktorica, oko nje 2 sestre i jos jedan doktor koji taman dolazi u smjenu. Svi stoje i gledaju. Ona gura ruku u mene, bez rijeci i ceka trud. Ja se osjecam ko budala, doslovno, ona gleda nokte na drugoj ruci i ceka. Dolazi trud, boli za poludit, ona ruje, gura, navlaci...ma nemam pojma sta ustvari radi i prica s kolegama. Odvratno i fuj! Stvarno ko da sam silovana. I to nekoliko puta jer su to napravili barem 4 puta koliko sad uspjem izborojit. 
O zastrasivanju zbog ugrozavanja svog djeteta jer odbijam indukciju, iako za nju osnove nema, sam otvorila cijelu jednu temu, citale ste mnoge. Taj psihicki pritisak je prestrasan, kad ZNAS da je sve ok a opet ne znas.
Davanje dripa jer eto, u pola 10 smo nas 3 na dogovorenoj indukciji, i nema veze sto imam savrseno dobre i jake svoje trudove, ako ce ove druge dvije dobit drip dobit cu i ja kad je sestra vec pripremila bocu, da ne propadne. 
Nakon poroda, istiskivanje viska krvi iz mene, nemam pojma zasto. Ne mogu vam opisat tu bol, to se ni s trudovima ne mjeri, tijelo umorno od poroda a doktorica stisce i stisce, ja je molim, preklinjem da stane jer ne mogu vise, trpim koliko god mogu ali boli za poludit. Ona ne staje...Govori mi da potrpim da me jednom jako stisne pa nece morat vise, ja se primim za stol, stisnem zube i trpim, cekam da pusti napokon, to trajeeee...cini se ko vjecnost. Napokon kraj, meni suze teku od boli i srece sto je gotovo. Nije proslo ni 2 minute eto nje opet, stisce i stisce. Ja je hvatam za ruku i micem sa sebe jer ne mogu vise to podnosti, ona me drzi jednom rukom i drugom i dalje jase po meni. Ma uzas! To je trajalo dobrih 20 minuta i definitivno je najjaca bol koju sam u zivotu osjetila. Zasto je to moralo tako biti, nemam pojma...

----------


## Sirius Black

> Nakon poroda, istiskivanje viska krvi iz mene, nemam pojma zasto. Ne mogu vam opisat tu bol, to se ni s trudovima ne mjeri, tijelo umorno od poroda a doktorica stisce i stisce, ja je molim, preklinjem da stane jer ne mogu vise, trpim koliko god mogu ali boli za poludit. Ona ne staje...Govori mi da potrpim da me jednom jako stisne pa nece morat vise, ja se primim za stol, stisnem zube i trpim, cekam da pusti napokon, to trajeeee...cini se ko vjecnost. Napokon kraj, meni suze teku od boli i srece sto je gotovo. Nije proslo ni 2 minute eto nje opet, stisce i stisce. Ja je hvatam za ruku i micem sa sebe jer ne mogu vise to podnosti, ona me drzi jednom rukom i drugom i dalje jase po meni. Ma uzas! To je trajalo dobrih 20 minuta i definitivno je najjaca bol koju sam u zivotu osjetila. Zasto je to moralo tako biti, nemam pojma...


I mene su stiskali po trbuhu nakon poroda jer nije mogla izaći posteljica. Držala sam se jednom rukom za muža a drugom za šipku, ili za doktora  :Smile:  Ili to ili čišćenje posteljice pod općom anestezijom, ja sam pristala na istiskivanje jer od malo boli mi neće biti ništa a opća anestezija nosi veći rizik (još je muž pitao kaj mi ne bi i to mogli napraviti bez anestezije , ali je doktor rekao da bi bilo prebolno). Doktor je gnječio prstima po trbuhu a ja sam ga stiskala za ruku, poslije smo se zezali da će morati ženi objašnjavati doma zakaj ima modrice.
Bilo je bolnije od trudova, to je sigurno, ali ne bih rekla da me netko maltretirao, nego je tako moralo biti.

----------


## vertex

Sirius, nitko ne tvrdi da je tebe netko maltretirao.

----------


## zmaj

nerijetko mi se čini da oni koji su dobro prošli ili relativno dobro ili misle da su dobro prošli... ne vjeruju, umanjuju pa čak i omalovažavaju bol onih koji su to bol i prošli... kao da se isčuđavaju "ma neeee...to nije mogućeee...to si ti neš zabrijala...sigurno nije bilo tako...to uopće ne boli, ti si preosljetljiva..." i sl., il čak i fore tipa "nisi se nsmiješila pa ti je to zato i tak'..."

ja, doduše, vjerujem da je vrlo malo onih doktora koi rade to "nasilje" namjerno, al prema iskustvu mnogih žena, zaključujem (ama da je i samo jedan primjer takav) da je puno previše onih koji to rade po inerciji i jer su ih učili tako i jer se navike preteško mijenjaju (pa i onda kad vidiš da su kontraproduktivne, da su odveć rutinske il da na kraju čak i dokazano štete kad se rade rutinski...)..

a čitam u Porodništvu hvalisanje indukscijskog poroda jer je takav, vele, najsigurniji, programiran pa manje tog može krenut po zlu nego kod spontanih poroda... itd... itd... naprosto, jer imaju plan i red i, kak ti ga, sve drže u rukama...yea right!! sam su mašili one enormous thing - ne znaju kak porod ni kreće ni kad je beba zaista spremna za vanka..niti to da je porod fiziološki proces u koji se ne upliće osim ak se ziblja ne mora.. sve drugo može nositi itekakve posljedice (tipa priča forumašice: prokinuli su mi vodenjak, valjda znaju što rade..al op, dogodio se prolaps pupkovine i eto mene na carskom...".. znaju oni što rade....itekako...aha

----------


## babyblue

Sirius Black, kod mene nije bila riječ o istom postupku. Moja posteljica je izašla bez problema. Nije spontano, nego ju je babica izvukla povlačeći pupčanu vrpcu, što je _big no no_ jer može doći do još većeg krvarenja, a i do zaostajanja dijela posteljice. Ta masaža trbuha je trebala prevenirati stvaranje ugrušaka nakon velikog krvarenja neposredno nakon poroda. (Ovo sam naknadno ovdje negdje pročitala.)

I nije tu čak bio problem bol, nego način na koji se to radilo - bez ijedne riječi objašnjenja zašto. Tebi je objašnjeno zašto, pa si čak imala i mogućnost izbora, te si znala zbog čega trpiš i tu bol pored one koju si već prošla.

Meni (a ni koksy) nije nitko ništa rekao ni objasnio. Bez riječi, u polumraku hodnika, ta mlada babica bi prišla i počela pritiskati. Nisam se mogla ni na trenutak opustiti, zaspati, smiriti... Stalno sam bila u strahu da će opet doći. To je maltretiranje i ponižavanje... Kojeg vraga ona meni ima išta objašnjavati?! K'o da išta objašnjavaš zagorjeloj tavi prije no što je počneš strugati. Glupa usporedba, ali, vjeruj mi, najpribližnije opisuje način na koji se ova odnosila prema meni.

----------


## Sirius Black

vertex, samo sam htjela reći da ista procedura može biti drugačije doživljena ako se zna razlog. Možda je koksy doživjela da ju doktorica maltretira jer nije htjela stati ali možda ona u tom trenutku nije smjela prestati to što je radila bez obzira na molbe, jer je to bilo najbolje što je mogla napraviti. 

Isto tako i to prokidanje vodenjaka, evo tek sad sam pročitala u ovom članku koji je stavila Danci da bi se vodenjak  morao prokinuti u slučaju da se mora dati drip jer čak postoji opasnost i od smrti rodilje. S druge strane može imati i druge negativne posljedice za dijete, i tu je bitna odluka liječnika koji može procijeniti koji rizik je veći, a to ne može žena u  trudovima. 

Pokušavam si nekak objasniti što bi to točno bilo "nasilje" na porodu jer vidim da se često i prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epiziotomija, nalijeganje na trbuh i sl. smatraju nasilnim postupcima, bez obzira jesu li stvarno potrebni ili ne. Pa i ubrzavanje poroda onim ženama kod koji je sve savršeno u redu da druge žene ne bi rađale na hodniku ne možemo nazvati nasiljem liječnika, nego su to već drugi problemi.

----------


## babyblue

Joj, sad sam se sjetila. Nije da mi nisu ništa objasnili. Jesu jedno. Dva sata nakon poroda sam se htjela otići otuširati. Puklo me, htjela sam sprati sa sebe svu tu imaginarnu prljavštinu. Babica me napala da ne smijem, jer me je doktorica tako lijepo zašila, a ako se budem dizala šavovi će popustiti i doktorica će biti jako ljuta zbog toga. Ne znam trebam li onda žaliti što mi ništa drugo osim ovoga nisu objasnili. Hebo mene, bitno da se doktorica ne naljuti.

----------


## Trina

Trbuh se stišće da bi se izbacili ugrušci. Ja vas stvarno ne kužim.

----------


## zmaj

je, je...da ne bi druge rađale po hodnicima...sigurno im je to vječiti razlog, i kad nikog nema..
 a to što tim nepotrebnim ubrzavanjem dovode u realnu opasnot, povećanu opasnot, to nema veze...

isto bih mogla reć, što onda tim ženama na hodnicima ne uspore porod, pa ove koje već rađaju rode normalno, bez nepotrebnog ubrzavanja

kad sam ja rađalo drugo dijete..par puta mi je babica došla s prijedlogom prokidanja vodenjaka... bez ikakvog objašnjenja zaš bi to bilo potrebno, sam rad ubrzavanja (a ionak sam za, ajmo reć prvorotku, prvi je bio cr, rodila u roku 6h!!!, inducirani pord!!!).. i svaki put sam odbila... i dijete mi se rađalo s vodenjakom, puklo je valjda u rodnici pri izgonu...
da je ta intervencija bila prijeko potrebna, onda ja valjda bez nje ne bi mogla i ne bi mogla tak lijepo i BRZO roditi i bla bla bla...
jedina NEindikacija im je bila - ubrzati, zašto bi čekali... a to što mi je taj vodenjak čuvao ožiljak od carskog, to njima niš ne znači.... kad već nije pucao spontano, zaš ne bi iskoristila vodenjak kao amortizer prilikom trudova i time umanjila šanse za rupturu...
(kod trećeg poroda, hbac, plodova voda mi se izlila nakon rođenja beba, tj. nakon što sam se ustala s koljena)

iskreno, ne mogu shvatiti to vječito traženje opravdanja za doktore koje rutinski rade ono što se rutinski prema znanosti ne bi smjelo raditi...

----------


## babyblue

> Trbuh se stišće da bi se izbacili ugrušci. Ja vas stvarno ne kužim.





> Ta masaža trbuha je trebala prevenirati  stvaranje ugrušaka nakon velikog krvarenja neposredno nakon poroda. (Ovo  sam *naknadno* ovdje negdje pročitala.)
> 
> I nije tu čak bio problem bol, nego *način na koji se to radilo - bez ijedne riječi objašnjenja zašto*.


Je l' sad kužiš?

----------


## zmaj

> Trbuh se stišće da bi se izbacili ugrušci. Ja vas stvarno ne kužim.


onda bum ja tužila dragog dr koji mi nakon drugog poroda, prvog vaginalnog  nije divljački pritiskao trbuh, neg je sam u cca 2x došao pogledat krvarenje i pritom izveo najnježniju kratku masažu trbuha
nekako sumnjam da je time mogao potencijalne ugruške izbacit van

iza mog hbaca nije nitko primirisao mom trbuhu osim bebe koja se sisanjem od 2h, odmah iza poroda, svojski potrudila da mi se maternica toliko kontrahira da je to divota  :Smile: 
šteta što još mnogi u rodilištima ne prepoznavaju taj prirodni mehanizam koji je najbolji za majku i dijete i to ne samo u tom vidu, već i u bondingu, skin to skin....

----------


## babyblue

*zmaj*ček, posvuda me pratiš... Ajmo na kavu negdje više  :Smile:

----------


## zmaj

pa stvarno bi mogle  :Grin: 
šaljem pp

----------


## koksy

I meni je posteljica izasla bez problema, sve je bilo dobro dok se ja nisam trebala preseliti na onaj pokretni krevet, onda sam pocela krvariti, sto je po meni normalno jer mi se to dogadalo i nakon sto sam Svena rodila, al ona je odmah pocela stiskat. Ni jednu jedinu rijec nije rekla osim toga da potrpim jednom. I ja jesam potrpila to jednom, bez pogovora, iako je bol bila nenormalna. Al zasto me onda jos 20 puta nakon toga stiskala? Zasto nije rekla; "gospodo, ja to moram napraviti iz tog i tog razloga" nego me jos drzala jednom rukom dolje. Ko stoka pred klanje sam se osjecala.
Nakon Svena me nitko taknuo nije iako sam obilno krvarila, izaslo je samo sve sto je izac trebalo. A i sad sam, unatoc svom tom silnom istiskivanju krvarila 7 tjedana.

----------


## babyblue

Pretpostavljala sam, koksy, da je isto bilo i kod tebe  :Love:  . I vidiš, nisam to do sada povezala... I meni su samo na drugom porodu radili tu masažu i lohije su trajale sigurno dobrih 6 tjedana. Nakon prvog i trećeg poroda mi nisu došli ni blizu, a krvarenje je trajalo uvrhglave tri tjedna.

----------


## blackberry

opet se sve pretvorilo u raspravu...a autorica topica je fino rekla što želi...
ali, to valjda tako mora biti...

nego....meni nije jasno odakle ta silna potreba omalovažavanja, jer to je meni omalovažavanje, tuđeg doživljaja poroda...zaista mi to nikad neće ni postati jasno...
jer ne razumijem tu potrebu...
što vi želite reći?
da nema nasilja? da smo si to sve samo zamislile? da smo u principu samo razmažene ženice koje traže povoda da se eto još malo žale u ivotu jer nemaju pametnijeg posla?
baš me zanima...
što vi želite reći?
da sam ja samo jedan slučaj sa psihozom, i sve je to moj um stvorio? i nema veze sa stvarnošću?
ako sam ja svoj porod doživjela kao nasilje koje se dogodilo....kako itko može reći da to nije tako?

pa ne pričaju ovdje žene o šlb...ne znam čemu....
prirodni, neinterventni porodi se događaju i itekako su mogući...
ono što ove doktore opravdava...i to je jedini moj zaključak....je neznanje...i to ne jer su glupi pa ne kuže...nego ni ne žele nešto novoga naučiti...nešto promijeniti...
i što to govori o njima?
kako se može dogoditi...ako je tako kako vi pričate...i u što nas budalaste želite uvjeriti...kako se u jednom porodu...u jednom danu pored vas mogu naći dva različita doktora sa dijametalno dva različita pogleda i na vas i na porod? kako je to moguće?

pa upravo iz istih razloga radi kojih mi tu uvijek raspravljamo...
i zašto bi meni odgovarao doktor koji mi nameće nešto što ja ne želim...i pri tom, da bi opravdao svoj postupak, od mene želi stvoriti luđakinju koja ugrožava život svog djeteta?
za to plaćam doprinose?

zašto meni nikad ne pada na pamet umanjivati tuđi doživljaj poroda? nešto onda samnom nije ok...jer većina poroda nije po mojim standardima...
npr...Trinin savršeni porod ( oprosti nije osobno, samo si mi svježa sad...primjera radi )... koji je dijametralno suprotan od mog savršenog poroda....
znači, jedna od nas nije normalna...ili?

pa zar ne vidite kad najveći problemi nastaju?
kad žene žele prirodan porod...a ne naiđe na susretljivog doktora...
a da je slučajno došla u neku drugu smjenu...sve bi bilo ok...
i to nije nasilje?
to nije bezobrazno sprovođenje svoje volje...jer eto, to oni mogu tako...
jeć će nam prve žene sjest za vrat ako se slučajno i nađe neka koja će progovorit protiv takvog bezobrazluka...

pa neka sve one žene koje požele prirodan porod prije odabiru opciju poroda kod kuće koji je nereguliran....nego se odluče ponovo u rodilište...
to je vama ok?
ili bi mi budalste jednostavno trebale odustati ili...nekako suzbiti taj poriv za prirodnim rađanjem?
i prihvatiti medikalizrani...
zašto?
ne pristajem na tu opciju....

----------


## vertex

U godini dana rodi određeni broj žena. I toliki broj žena rodi u godini, ubrzavali im se porodi ili ne. Argument žena koje čekaju nema fizikalno, fizički, matematički, kako god hoćete, smisla. Da se tim ženama koje čekaju ne ubrzavaju porodi, ne bi im se žurilo da im se oslobodi boks za rađanje. Nego bi fino neubrzano čekale i imale bi vremena čekati da ove prve neubrzano rode.  Možda i u šetnji van bolnice, ako bi ih osoblje tako uputilo. Ili bi možda mrvu dulje ostale doma. Ili bi možda šetale hodnikom, umjesto da mahom leže prikopčane za ctg.

Sirius, žene doživljavaju da ih se zastrašuje kad zapravo nema opasnosti  za dijete, i da se rade postupci koji dijete i majku izlažu riziku SAMO zato da bi se ubrzao porod. 
Meni je na prvom porodu dan drip SAMO zato da bi se ubrzao porod, ni iz jednog medicinskog razloga. (Usput, porod prvorotkinje na zadak, ne znam baš koliko ga je bilo pametno požurivati?) Znaš kako znam da nije bilo indikacija za drip? Zato što sam pitala sestru što je to što mi želi dati (ona je krenula davati drip bez riječi objašnjenja - što je ovdje uobičajeno). Kad je rekla što je, ja sam rekla da ne bih i zašto mi se to daje kad imam svoje trudove. Ona me jako iznenađeno pogledala i otišla bez da ga uključi. Kakva je to onda indikacija bila, koja *nestane od mog pitanja*? Vratila se za možda sat-dva, tad je pazila da me ne pogleda u oči, uključila drip bez riječi i otišla. Ja sam tad šutila, činilo mi se da je puno bio i onaj jedan protest.

Trina, meni se nakon drugog poroda maternica nije smanjivala kako treba, i stvarali su se ugrušci. To mi je primalja u sinjskom rodilištu objasnila, i radila je ovo, ubitačno bolno, stiskanje trbuha. I pritom je bila uviđavna, suosjećajna, i imala je poštovanja prema meni. I zato ja nisam osjećala da se nada mnom provodi ikakvo nasilje, nego medicinski postupak radi mog zdravlja, po njenom znanju. 

Jedan vid nasilja je vrijeđanje, zastrašivanje, grubo postupanje...I neke žene, ne baš rijetke, dožive to pri porodu. Drugi vid suptilnijeg, sustavnog nasilja je inzistiranje na besmislenim, a rizičnim rutinama. To je taj moj drip. Daje se eto tako, jer se tako naviklo. Nosi rizike za moju bebu, a meni priušti nekoliko sati očaja (od neprekinutog truda).

Slično kao kad djeca moraju piti mlijeko, a ne podnose laktozu. Namjere nisu loše, ali se nad djetetom svejedno vrši nasilje i oštećuje mu se zdravlje. S tom razlikom da su roditelji prestali siliti djecu da piju mlijeko kad se više saznalo o nepodnošenju laktoze. A šta bismo mislili o nutricionistu koji i dalje inzistira da njegovo dijete pije mlijeko radi kalcija, iako se pokazalo da ga ono teško probavlja?

----------


## marta

> Trbuh se stišće da bi se izbacili ugrušci. Ja vas stvarno ne kužim.


ja sam rodila troje djece u bolnici i nikad mi nisu stiskali trbuh. zapravo stisnula mi je doktorica nakon prvog poroda jedan jedini put trbuh da izadje posteljica, a i to sam mogla sama istisnut. tako da nemam pojma o cemu pricas.

----------


## marta

hocu reci, nemamo mi jednake porode pa da se nad svima vrse jednaki postupci koji bi se podrazumjevali kao nesto svima jednako. a cak i da imamo, opet zakon trazi da se svaki postupak objasni i dobije pristanak.

----------


## bubimira

> Pokušavam si nekak objasniti što bi to točno bilo "nasilje" na porodu jer vidim da se često i prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epiziotomija, nalijeganje na trbuh i sl. smatraju nasilnim postupcima, bez obzira jesu li stvarno potrebni ili ne.


eto ja ih smatram nasilnim jer u mom slučaju zaista nije bilo potrebe inducirati porod. svi ovi postupci jesu na neki način nasilni (treba ih naravno odobravati kad zaista nema drugog izlaza, kada trebaju biti i jesu na kraju krajeva neka vrsta hitne pomoći za rodilju i bebu, a ne svakodnevica).

ja ih smatram nasilnim jer su bezrazložno uzrokovali niz problema (koje sam gore već opisala, a bilo ih je još) i kod mene i moje bebe koji su se sigurna sam mogli izbjeći da porod nije bio induciran bez medicinskih razloga.

----------


## Majuška

> ako sam ja svoj porod doživjela kao nasilje koje se dogodilo....kako itko može reći da to nije tako?
> 
> 
> 
> pa neka sve one žene koje požele prirodan porod prije odabiru opciju poroda kod kuće koji je nereguliran....nego se odluče ponovo u rodilište...
> to je vama ok?
> ili bi mi budalste jednostavno trebale odustati ili...nekako suzbiti taj poriv za prirodnim rađanjem?
> i prihvatiti medikalizrani...
> zašto?
> ne pristajem na tu opciju....



apsolutni potpis!

ako treba za neku morbidnu statistiku - prijavljujem se kao još jedna istraumatizirana žena koja velikim dijelom i zbog poroda (tj nemogućnošću da si osiguran prirodan i siguran idući porod) se još uvijek nije odlučila na drugo dijete
 :Sad:

----------


## mitovski

Evo, pod pretpostavkom da su sve intervencije u mom porodu bile nužne, jel smije biti nasilje to što mi nitko nije rekao i objasnio da će mi se inducirati porod, zbog toga i toga, na taj i taj način, što sam po bolnici morala loviti doktora da mi objasni što će se događati jer je isti na viziti svojim specijalizantima rekao što će se događati, a da me nije ni pogledao, što su mi specijalizanti nakon što sam ih upitala da mi oni objasne kad doktor nije mogao, potiho govorili: Pitajte njega., što se doktor kad sam ga pitala izderao i opsovao me da što on meni ima objašnjavati i što ja imam pitati. Evo jel to dovoljno da se nazove nasiljem? Hoćete mi vjerovati kad kažem da sam bila jako ljubazna i nasmiješena i niti jednim svojim postupkom nisam pokazala bezobrazluk? Ili sam možda preosjetljiva nježna dušica, koja se pekmezi na svaku krivu riječ, a vjerujte mi daleko sam od toga. A i nemorate mi vjerovati, jer ja znam kako sam se osjećala i kako sam bila tretirana. Kao ovca!
Stalno se na nas koje osjećamo da smo doživjele neku vrstu nasilja propituje, sumnjičavo gleda ili smo bile bezobrazne ili nešto, ali sigurno smo same izazvale takve reakcije. Oprostite jer sam stvarno ljuta, ali meni je to kao da silovanoj ženi kažete da je sigurno sama kriva jer je obukla minicu.

----------


## zmaj

Majuška,  :Love: 
(nažalost) nisi jedina...

jesi li već nešto pokušala učiniti s ciljem da _preboliš_ to iskustvo??

----------


## zmaj

> opet se sve pretvorilo u raspravu...a autorica topica je fino rekla što želi...
> ali, to valjda tako mora biti...
> 
> .


autorica teme osim konkretnih neugodnih iskustava
može u obzir uzet i neugodna iskustva koja idu uz to kad ti netko nevjeruje tj. tvom opisanom iskustvu poroda i/ili čak omalovažava i patronizira te da si jamačno neš pobrkala, krivo shvatila, krivo povezala i sl....
dakle, osim samog poroda, osjećaš se jadno i kad to nekom ispričaš, pa umjesto da ti možda pomogne il makar ne rekne niš, taj netko te i ismije...

a i to, da poneke žene od straha zbog proživljenog iskustva, ne mogu ponovono upustiti u avanturu trudnoće tj. poroda

----------


## Canaj

ja bi se javila tu...ali nemam kaj dodati na sve ovo kaj je već rečeno...

ali imam pitance:
je li ovo spada u nasilje ili _samo_ u ponižavanje i morbidnu statistiku? = brijanje i klistiranje _dva puta_ prije jednog poroda (induciranje je trajalo 4 dana, a ja sam "ipak" pojela jedan mini obrok u sredini tj gotovo 2 dana prije učinjenog carskog. Valjda je tu juhicu trebalo izklistirat. ajd....Za glad sam se sjetila, pa sam i tražila da pojedem nekaj, al za dlake nisam stigla niti pitat kako to da treba brijat pošto ne rastu tak brzo, valjda zato jer nisam niti vodila računa jel ima kaj dolje ili nema (dal da se tu nasmijem ili zacrvenim ili zaplačem)..dakle brijanje je "automatski" iliti rutinski išlo uz klistir...
hm ..izgleda da je ovo moje samo morbidno...a i sama sam dopustila sve to jer me bilo strah pa nek rade sve kaj hoće....

----------


## babyblue

Neću više offtopičariti, ali moram s vama podijeliti jedno svoje zapažanje. 

Kad se nekome ovdje na forumu zamjeri odgajateljica, učiteljica, profesor - svi se unisono zgražaju: "Pa kako to?", "Pa ne smije to raditi...", "Razgovaraj hitno sa razrednicom/ pedagogom/ ravnateljem/ Inspekcijom/ nekim iz Ministarstva..."
Nitko nikada (ili se to samo meni pričinilo) nije rekao:
- Tko zna kako si se ti postavila prema njima
- Ah, pa valjda znaš kakve su hrvatske škole/ vrtići
- Imala si prevelika očekivanja/ došla si sa popisom svojih zahtjeva/ tražila si poseban tretman
- Kako se usuđuješ pomisliti da znaš više od njih koji su se godinama školovali za to zvanje i koji godinama rade taj posao, pa je normalno da znaju što je najbolje

Da se razumijemo, u prosvjeti isto ima i ovakvih i onakvih. Pali su mi prvi na pamet jer sam iz te struke, pa sam i na svojoj koži osjetila ovo o čemu pričam. Ali, kako to da se samo porodničare ne smije optužiti ni za što i nipošto oni ne mogu biti krivi, nego je to po defaultu ona jadnica koja im je naletjela kad im je bio loš dan/ gužva/ kraj smjene...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

cure, ne mogu čitati ove priče previše su bolne, šaljem vam samo puno zagrljaja i veliko uho za slušanje...

----------


## mitovski

Mislim da je dovoljno da svaka od nas napravi anketu sa svojim prijateljicama/poznanicama koje su rodile a da se nisu prije informirale već su se potpuno prepustile u ruke liječnika. Ja se ne mogu sjetiti niti jedne koja nije dobila barem nešto od ovoga: drip, epiziotomija, prokidanje vodenjaka, klistir, brijanje. Meni je to neshvatljivo.

----------


## bubimira

Pa da, kao da sve nemamo vlastiti mehanizam za rađanje pa nam treba svima malo "dripeka". 
Nažalost ja znam za mnoge istraumatizirane žene s poroda, rijetke su te koje potpuno ispunjene izađu iz rodilišta. 
A vezano uz ove osude..Sjecam se mnogih isčuđavanja okoline na moju odluku da odem u Graz, maltene kao da sam princeza kojoj trebaju zlatne slavine, dok istodobno ta okolina na svoj porod ima komantar "pa kaj...sve se to brzo zaboravi". 
Ja ne želim zaboravljati dolazak novog života na svijet! Želim se sjećati svakog trenutka

----------


## blackberry

> Pa da, kao da sve nemamo vlastiti mehanizam za rađanje pa nam treba svima malo "dripeka". 
> Nažalost ja znam za mnoge istraumatizirane žene s poroda, rijetke su te koje potpuno ispunjene izađu iz rodilišta. 
> A vezano uz ove osude..Sjecam se mnogih isčuđavanja okoline na moju odluku da odem u Graz, maltene kao da sam princeza kojoj trebaju zlatne slavine, dok istodobno ta okolina na svoj porod ima komantar "pa kaj...sve se to brzo zaboravi". 
> Ja ne želim zaboravljati dolazak novog života na svijet! Želim se sjećati svakog trenutka


potpis ogromni

----------


## koksy

> Mislim da je dovoljno da svaka od nas napravi anketu sa svojim prijateljicama/poznanicama koje su rodile a da se nisu prije informirale već su se potpuno prepustile u ruke liječnika. Ja se ne mogu sjetiti niti jedne koja nije dobila barem nešto od ovoga: drip, epiziotomija, prokidanje vodenjaka, klistir, brijanje. Meni je to neshvatljivo.


Ustvari je gore kad jesi informirana jer budes osvjestenija da tvoje tijelo zna sto radi a oni ti to ne priznaju. 
Prije par dana je rodila moja frendica, ja ju zovem da pitam kako je, ona razgovor pocinje sa "da znas sta su mi radili". Samo sam rekla; evo sjest cu prije nego mi ispricas...

----------


## zmaj

> Ja ne želim zaboravljati dolazak novog života na svijet! Želim se sjećati svakog trenutka


x
prekrasno rečeno
 :Heart:

----------


## rahela

neću se upuštati u nikakve rasprave, jer ne vidim smisla, samo ću napisati svoja iskustva (i to bez nekakvih svojih osjećaja)
1. porod - dan prije termina - plodova voda mliječna
klistir, brijanje, prokidanje vodenjaka, drip
izbjegla sam pukom srećom epiziotomiju (mislili su da je beba 2900, a bio je 3450), i nije bilo nalijeganja na trbuh
rekli su mi što će mi raditi, ali nitko nije objasnio zbog čega je to potrebno
iz apsolutnog neznanja o prirodnom porodu pristajem na sve

2. porod - 38+3 tjedana - otvorena 5 prstiju bez trudova
cijelu noć ležala prikopčana na ctg-u, doktor ujutro konstatira da se nisam dalje otvarala, da trudova nema i da mogu doma
sat vremena kasnije dolazi vizita i bez pitanja doktorica prokida vodenjak i koluta očima na moje pitanje "šta sad i zašto je to napravila" - "je, pa došli ste rodit, neeeee?" (u tom trenu doktora iz noćne nije bilo u viziti, nije mi jasno zašto i kako)
nisam brijana, ni klistirana (znači da se može i bez toga, neeeeeeeeee??), nisam rezana, nije mi nitko nalijegao na trbuh...
sve u svemu, prekrasan porod... 
osim što ja i dalje ne mogu pojmiti zašto ga je trebalo tada inducirati - nitko mi nikad nije rekao da je beba ugrožena, da nešto nije u redu (ja zaključujem da je bilo sve ok. jer me doktor iz noćne smjene htio poslati doma, al je naletila "stručnija" doktorica koja očito više i bolje zna, nego njen cjenjeniji kolega)
Korina je imala punknutu žilu u oku, toliko da je preko mjesec dana imala pola oka krvavu točku - uvjerena sam da to ima veze sa požurivanjem
nadam se da ću ovaj put, treći po redu, imati više sreće
jer na žalost, ne usudim se roditi doma
a tako bih to željela

i samo usput, 1. porod - Merkur; 2. porod - Sv. Duh

----------


## Trina

> Je l' sad kužiš?


Ne. To što si ti pročitala na internetu je srećom miljama daleko od onoga što znaju doktori. ja se nadam da je tako. Porod boli, Oporavak nakon poroda isto boli. Dojenje također. To što se žena osjeća nemoćno i jadno dok rađa možebiti povezano sa boli, sa činjenicom da rađa. Ja sam rodila četiri puta i meni su babice i doktori objašnjavali svaki svoj postupak. Na sve sam bila upozorena. Ne znam zašto sam ja bila toliko povlaštena a vi niste.

----------


## babyblue

Informacija koju sam pronašla na internetu je takva kakva jest - nitko se od učenih nije potrudio dati mi onu _miljama bližu_ istini. Jer eto, ja ni na jednom od svoja *tri* poroda nisam bila povlaštena kao ti. Nitko mi ništa nije najavljivao ni objašnjavao. 

I da, znam koliko boli porod i oporavak nakon poroda i dojenje. Sva tri puta sam rađala bebice teške cca 4 kg 
 bez epiduralne i vaginalno. Svo troje djece sam dojila (treće još uvijek) i daleko od toga da je glatko išlo.

Zato mislim da mogu odgovorno ustvrditi da osjećaj nemoći i poniženja nije bio posljedica boli, već tretmana bolničkog osoblja. Da je u pitanju nemoć zbog boli, sve bismo se osjećale krasno odmah nakon oporavka od poroda ili početka dojenja. A gle, nekako nije tako. Neke od nas vuku traume s poroda još godinama nakon njega.

----------


## Canaj

_Na sve sam bila upozorena. Ne znam zašto sam ja bila toliko povlaštena a vi niste._ 

To je to. 
To je bit. 
To je pitanje.
Pitamo se..... ima još žena koje su bile "tretirane" ovako ili onako.... a zašto? 
jel to ok?

----------


## bucka

> Trbuh se stišće da bi se izbacili ugrušci. Ja vas stvarno ne kužim.


ovo nije istina!
dapače, ginić iz dz-a centar na trudničkom tečaju koji sam slušala je rekao da je to prilično opasna metoda koja se više ne radi (u mom slučaju napravljena na oba poroda), a radi se zato da beba brže izađe van!

----------


## zmaj

bucka, ma to o čem govoriš je kristelerov zahvat
a cure su pisale o stiskanju/miješanju/pritiskivanju trbuha poslije rođenja bebe

----------


## Trina

> ovo nije istina!
> dapače, ginić iz dz-a centar na trudničkom tečaju koji sam slušala je rekao da je to prilično opasna metoda koja se više ne radi (u mom slučaju napravljena na oba poroda), a radi se zato da beba brže izađe van!


Ne mislim na stiskanje tijekom poroda nego na stiskanje trbuha NAKON poroda. Ja sam sva četiri puta imala puno ugrušaka i stiskali su me da izađu. meni to nije bilo bolno uopće. 

Babyblue, vidiš, i ja sam imala tri vaginalna poroda bez epiduralne, jedan sa i imala sam svakakvih doživljaja, iskustava sa svakakvim ljudima. Negativcima. Od neljubaznih, drskih, grubih...Iako su takvi više iznimka nego pravilo. Ali nemam nikakve traume od toga. Kao ni od milijardu ostalih s kojima imam negativnih iskustava u životu, bilo to u zdravstvu, školstvu, životu općenito.. ono, nisam istraumatizirana osoba onako u globalu, nisam nadrkana niti imam posljedica od ikoga iz prošlosti. Valjda smo svi drugačiji pa je zato to tako. Ali super je da se radi na napretku u medicini, ustvari psihologiji u medicini..super je da se napreduje, uvijek i svugdje.

----------


## Trina

I kao što smo već rekli, ovo nije tema za raspravu nego je za nešto drugo. 
I autorici mogu odgovoriti na njeno pitanje_Da, imala sam negativnih iskustava na porodima, svaka žena ih je imala. Ali ja više trauma imam od zubarskih pregleda i zubarevih prstiju u mojim ustima nego od ljute babice ili neraspoloženog ginekologa. 
Pa neću više pisati ovdje.

----------


## zmaj

ja imam traume...ne samo psihloške
njih sam manje više prebolila
neg imam fizički podsjetnik s prvog pordoa, tj. čak više svega onog iza poroda...
astmu!! utvrđeno, potvrđeno, dijagnosticirano...
i gotovo godišnje plaćam taj danak još i upalom pluća

možda i jesam iznimka
al ak su zbog iznimski rutinski uveli medikaliziran porod
mogli su onda i zbog ovakvih iznimki kao što sam ja, rutinski uvest empatiju i empatično tretiranje pacijenata..u svrhu preveniranja ovakvih iznimki i ostalih iznimki...

drugi porod je već bio druga priča..
naprosto jer sam rekla STOP ne možete me/nas tako treitirati

o trećem porodu da i ne govorim..uvjerena sam da sam svom trećemo djetetu priredila najmekši doček!!
a nisam platila nikaav danak, niti ga plaćam.. ko u slučaju prvom

možete me nazvat mimozom
zaboli me
ja se samo nadam da će sve manje biti takvog hladnog, tehničkog baratanja _porodnim objektom_, porodom uopće i majkama na porodu..

----------


## linolina

Meni je i drip i rezanje međice (koja, evo, već godinu ipo dana još uvijek boli) bilo psihički podnošljivo više od drske i cinične  primalje i doktora koji mi je krenuo prokidati vodenjak i ručno širiti  u trenutku kad  sam mislila da sam sama (zatvorenih očiju u boksu), bez "dobar dan", a kamoli da se predstavio i kazao što će raditi...užas. Inače, glavni liječnik koji mi je vodio porod je bio korektan, kulturan, kao i većina osoblja-osim ovo dvoje koje su valjda vukovi odgajali, a ne ljudi.

----------


## bucka

> Ne mislim na stiskanje tijekom poroda nego na stiskanje trbuha NAKON poroda. Ja sam sva četiri puta imala puno ugrušaka i stiskali su me da izađu. meni to nije bilo bolno uopće.


sorry, da ja mislila na stiskanje tijekom poroda

----------


## Rivendell

> Na sve sam bila upozorena. Ne znam zašto sam ja bila toliko povlaštena a vi niste.


Ne samo da mi nitko ništa nije htio govoriti, nego mi kod bušenja vodenjaka doktor dovede neke dvije studentice, nije ni pitao može li, ali mislim si, neka cure nešto nauče ako mogu pomoć. I njih troje tako bulje između mojih raširenih nogu (da ne spominjem da me je bušenje vodenjaka i istiskivanje plodne vode bolilo skoro više od trudova) i pričaju na TALIJANSKi (u Rijeci sam rodila). I pričaju tako, pričaju, on radi postupak nešto im objašnjava, i kad je sve završilo ja ga pitam što su pričali on kaže NIŠTA. 
Mene je to ignoriranje jako boljelo i jedva sam suzdržavala suze...

----------


## babyblue

> Babyblue, vidiš, i ja sam imala tri vaginalna poroda bez epiduralne, jedan sa i imala sam svakakvih doživljaja, iskustava sa svakakvim ljudima. Negativcima. Od neljubaznih, drskih, grubih...Iako su takvi više iznimka nego pravilo. Ali nemam nikakve traume od toga. Kao ni od milijardu ostalih s kojima imam negativnih iskustava u životu, bilo to u zdravstvu, školstvu, životu općenito.. *ono, nisam istraumatizirana osoba onako u globalu, nisam nadrkana niti imam posljedica od ikoga iz prošlosti.* Valjda smo svi drugačiji pa je zato to tako. Ali super je da se radi na napretku u medicini, ustvari psihologiji u medicini..super je da se napreduje, uvijek i svugdje.


Ma je l' ti ovo insinuiraš da su sve žene koje su pretrpjele prave traume na porodu isključivo i samo zbog bezobrazluka, nehumanosti i needuciranosti medicinskog osoblja (onog na koje su naletjele, jer ima i onih koji rade svoj posao onako kako se priliči) pa se još usuđuju to i javno izreći - _istraumatizirane u globalu i nadrkane_? 

E, bome nisam takva. Jer ugrožavanje života (ili kvalitete daljnjeg života) mojeg djeteta i mojeg, za mene zbog gore navedenih razloga nikako nije jednako tome što mi sestra u laboratoriju nije rekla "dobro jutro" ili mi je poštar dostavio papirić umjesto paketa ili mi je netko oduzeo prednost u prometu. Nije mi jasno kako tebi to može biti isto. _Valjda smo svi drugačiji.
_
I ne vidjeh u ovih 18 godina nikakvog napretka u rodilištima, nego samo naprednih pojedinaca. Dokle god kvaliteta usluge ovisi o tome u čiju ćeš smjenu i u koje doba dana upasti, _đaba_ nam sve kade, stolčići i lopte skupa sa preporukama Svjetske zdravstvene i Unicefa.

----------


## Mukica

Niisam sve citala i ne znam jel se to racuna, ali meni je 2002. u Vinogradskoj primalja koju sam u jednom trenutku zamolila da suti jer mi to nis ne pomaze, samo me zivcira (stalno mi je nekaj govorila), tako stisla nogu tako da sam danima jedva hodala.... ono zabila mi je svoj lakat u kost i stiskala.. namjerno... Vise me bolila noga nego sve ostalo. Kad god me neko pita kako je bilo kad sam radjala Melitu meni prvo padne na pamet ta scena.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Poslje sam joj rekla da joj je bolje da je ne sretnem na hodniku... i nisam, a bas sam je vrebala jer sam ju htjela pitati zasto mi je to napravila. Nikad necu saznati jer sumnjam da bi je sad prepoznala bas da je i vidim.

----------


## Teica

Sjedim i čitam i boli me rez od epiziotomije.

Nakon 5 god.

Sestra me tjerala da sjedim ravno, cijelom stražnjicom na tvrdom stolcu dok hranim dijete.

"Ako ne možete tako stabilno sjediti, ne možete je dolaziti hraniti" - rekla mi je.

S dosta šavova (unutarnjih i vanjskih), dolazim iz dana u dan i usprkos boli, sjedim kako mi je naređeno.

Epilog:

mjesto reza (i šivanja) se zagnojilo, boli sve jače dok nije došlo do toga da jedva mogu stati na lijevu nogu.

Ja ne znam da je to posrijedi - samo znam da me jako boli.

Do WC-a hodam držeći se za zid, lijevo stopalo ne mogu skroz spustiti, oslanjam se samo na vrhove prstiju.

Piškim stojećki jer se ne mogu čučnuti.

Srećom, glavnoj sestri sam bila nekako simpatična i ugledavši me kako hodam, pitala je što mi je.

Rekla sam da ne znam što je točno posrijedi ali da me sve jače boli mjesto rezanja.

Uvela me u svoju sobu i rekla je da će mi malo očistiti ranu.

Kad sam legla i ona došla to pogledati, rekla je :"Ajme, tebi su konci urasli u meso i zagnojilo se!"

Izvadila je 2 konca a ja sam vrisnula od boli.

Rekla je da će mi odmah poslati doktora.

Tješila me jer su mi od boli i jada navrle suze...

Ubrzo je došao stariji doktor (nikad ga prije nisam vidjela), pogledao me i prepisao antibiotik.

Uz to je ustanovio da su mi crijeva puna pa da još i ona pritišću mjesto upale.

A bila su puna jer su mi zaboravili dati Dulcolax...

Na otpusnom pismu nigdje nije pisalo da je došlo do upale i da sam dobila antibiotsku terapiju...

----------


## Trina

> *Ma je l' ti ovo insinuiraš da su sve žene koje su pretrpjele prave traume na porodu isključivo i samo zbog bezobrazluka, nehumanosti i needuciranosti medicinskog osoblja (onog na koje su naletjele, jer ima i onih koji rade svoj posao onako kako se priliči) pa se još usuđuju to i javno izreći - istraumatizirane u globalu i nadrkane? 
> *
> E, bome nisam takva. Jer ugrožavanje života (ili kvalitete daljnjeg života) mojeg djeteta i mojeg, za mene zbog gore navedenih razloga nikako nije jednako tome što mi sestra u laboratoriju nije rekla "dobro jutro" ili mi je poštar dostavio papirić umjesto paketa ili mi je netko oduzeo prednost u prometu. Nije mi jasno kako tebi to može biti isto. _Valjda smo svi drugačiji.
> _
> I ne vidjeh u ovih 18 godina nikakvog napretka u rodilištima, nego samo naprednih pojedinaca. Dokle god kvaliteta usluge ovisi o tome u čiju ćeš smjenu i u koje doba dana upasti, _đaba_ nam sve kade, stolčići i lopte skupa sa preporukama Svjetske zdravstvene i Unicefa.


 :Coffee:   Ne. Ali tvoji postovi su mi malo onako - nadrkani. Ne znam jel to kod tebe u globalu ili samo ovako lokalno. Ne poznajem te, kao ni ti mene, pa ne mogu ocijeniti. Inače si mi jako simpatična i volim tvoje postove čitati. 

Ne znam što da ti još kažem. Ja sam osoba koja sve loše ostavlja iza sebe, kao što sam rekla, imala sam loših iskustava na porodima ali uglavnom se sjećam onih dobrih. Pa stvarno nisam materijal za ovu temu i za taj dokumentarac koji se radi (iako ja ne volim jednostrane priče, dok se obe strane ne čuju/vide, meni je to presubjektivno za moj osobni gušt).

----------


## blackberry

ali tu nema dviju strana....
nismo mi dvije strane...
postoje samo vaše i naše priče...
vaše su ljepše naše su ružnije...
ali smo sa iste strane...

liječnici i primalje su sa druge strane...mada bi svi trebali biti na istoj strani...
i mene bi zaista interesiralo, kada bi ih prozivalo za sve propuste koje naprave, kakva bi bila njihova strana priče...
i zanima me..bi li se ista...kad bi ih se prozivalo...sa vremenom promijenila...

makar ja tako mislim...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mislim da imamo svi isti cilj - da ženama i njihovoj djeci bude bolje.  nečija priča je ovakva ili onakva, to je osobno iskustvo, ali ako se gleda neki prosjek, globalno, sve treba biti bolje.  a za to 'bolje' ne treba novaca nego samo dobre volje.

i iskreno previše vremena trošimo na razgibanje i razgovore o tome kako je neka žena ovakva ili onakva - svako iskustvo je iskustvo i svaka žena ima pravo na njega.  točka.  nema komentiranja tuđeg iskustva, ima samo razumijevanje.  energiju bismo bolje potrošile u nečem drugom da svima bude bolje.

----------


## pomikaki

potpis na Danci  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

Meni je samo jako čudno da su sve rodilje patnice koje su doktori i primalje namjerno istraumatizirali i malte ne tukli:Sory znam da ima iznimki ali isto tako-VIDJEH MNOŠTVO RODILJA KOJE SU DOŠLE OČEKIVAJUĆI DA IH NETKO STALNO GLADI PO GLAVI;A AKO TREBA I PRETRPI BOL UMJESTO NJIH JER ETO ONE SU MALTENE KRALJICE MAJKE.
U svakom slučaju postoje 2 strane medalje

----------


## srecica

Moj porod 2007. SD.
Nisu me fizicki ozlijedili, nitko me nije tukao, nisu me cak ni pregledavali jer nisam dala ... ljutili su se, nazivali me raznim imenima, proglasili razmazenom zenturacom, svasta mi rekli, prijetili se zivot mog djeteta, strasili me, i na kraju nasilno porodili nalijeganjem na trbuh ... ali nista, bas nista, me to ne bi povrijedilo, da nije dosla ta zena sa titulom Dr. koja mi se smijala pobjedonosno iznad kreveta i cinicno komentirala 'Aha ipak smo Vam dali drip! Aha ipak ste popustili!' i okrenula se zadovoljno trljajuci ruke ... mene je to slomilo ...

Kasnije u samom izgonu sam se kao probudila iz nekog bunila i trazila glasno da se makne od mene i da me ne dira, sto ju je jos vise naljutilo i nazvala me razmazenom zenturacom koja nema pojma o zivotu ... a kad sam se budila iz anestezije jer su mi tim nasilnim izgonom potrgali pupcanu i cijela posteljica je ostala unutra, njena glava je bila iznad moje i govorila 'Oprostite mi, nije mi bila namjera smijati se.' a ja sam joj rekla 'Sad to vise nije vazno.'

I nije, jer taj trenutak je jedan, nema reprize i nema popravljanja ... i ako sam zbog toga razmazena i nadrkana, ta sam!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

odgovor na post od bodo: 

promijenimo ove tvoje riječi na kraju i umjesto rodilje zamislimo da je to dijete u vrtiću koje je samo, u nepoznatom, i traži roditelja ili nekog koga poznaje, tko ga razumije i kome treba da ga netko pomazi i pruža toplu riječ.

zar bismo tom djetetu opalili šamar da mu 'razbijemo prkos' (aludiram na ovaj članak koji je bio u JL preko vikenda)?  kako biš se osjećala da dođe odgajateljica u vrtiću i ošamari tvoje dijete ili joj bzvz kaže plači tvoja majka te napustila?  ili biš preferirala onu odgajateljicu koja priđe djetetu, pruža toplu riječi i proba mu pomoći?

mislim da smo malo izgubili poantu priče i da zaboravljamo što ženi treba u porodu - da se osjeća sigurna i zaštićena da može odraditi to što je pred njom.  ako se ne osjeća sigurno i zaštičeno ili ako ne može pregrmiti osjećaj samoće i opasnosti (čitaj: adrenalin) tek onda počinju problemi.

zapravo, recite mi drage žene, što ženi u porodu zapravo treba?

----------


## vertex

Bodo, ovdje žene ne pišu o nekima tamo koje su vidjele, kao što ti pišeš. Pišu vlastita iskustva.
Tvoj je post jako zloban, vrlo plitak i sasvim neoriginalan.

----------


## bodo

> Bodo, ovdje žene ne pišu o nekima tamo koje su vidjele, kao što ti pišeš. Pišu vlastita iskustva.
> Tvoj je post jako zloban, vrlo plitak i sasvim neoriginalan.



A ja vidiš isto pričam O VLASTITOM ISKUSTVU S DRUE STRANE MEDALJE-kao mlada pripravnica bila sam 2 tjedna u rodilištu i nagledala sam se svega.Uistinu sam se trudila biti korektna i obzirna prema rodiljama jer sam i sama žena i znala sam da ću biti u istoj situaciji kao i one.
Tijekom jednog poroda jedna me od njih tako primila za ruku da mi je šaka bila plava 2 tjedna poslije,a kad sam uspjela ruku iščupat psovala me i vrijeđala i nikada se nije ispričala zbog svojih riječi.Više me to pogodilo i boljelo nego ruka.Taj me događaj i danas uznemiruje jednakim intezitetom kao i prije 12 godina.Jer i osoblje ima osjećaje i može ga se povrijedit.

I sebe smatram prilično susretljivom i dobronamjernom,kao i ostali pacijenti koji mi danas dolaze,smirujem nadrkane doktore kojima isti ti pacijenti dođu.

I sama sam rodila 2 puta,bilo je bolno ali ja se svojih poroda sjećam s ljubavlju i poštujem one koji su mi pomogli da postanem majkom.

----------


## vertex

I pretpostavljam da ti se ne bi svidjelo da ti sad nekoliko nas kaže da si princeza na zrnu graška i da to što si doživjela sigurno nije bilo baš tako kako ti pričaš?
Uznemiruje te nakon 12 godina, kažeš...

----------


## bodo

> I pretpostavljam da ti se ne bi svidjelo da ti sad nekoliko nas kaže da si princeza na zrnu graška i da to što si doživjela sigurno nije bilo baš tako kako ti pričaš?
> Uznemiruje te nakon 12 godina, kažeš...


Vidiš,uopće mi ne smeta,Jer znam da nisam.
Dovoljno sam upoznala samu sebe i dovoljno se poštujem za nešto takvo.
A uopće ne bih pisala o nečemu a da nije tako.........
Znam da postoje loša iskustva.........s obje strane
 Zbilja bih voljela da nije tako.

----------


## anchie76

Pa ok bodo, ajde onda pusti žene da pričaju svoja loša iskustva na ovoj temi  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

.. bez da se ikome moraju pravdati za to što osjećaju  :Wink:

----------


## zmaj

bodo, ti to pamtiš nakon 12.god....!!!
reko bi čovjek (da prostiš) "pišljivi" hvat za ruku pamtiš od strane žene za koju ni ne trebamo očekivati da bude mila, draga, prisebna..
koliko je nju bolilo??
koliko dugo će se ona sjećati??
možda joj nisu dopustili prisustvo muža...
možda je inače po prirodi osjetljiva (što ne treba suditi), i možda joj je samo trebala podrška..
možda nije ni svjesna koliku ti je bol nanjela.. mislim da ne bi ni trebala biti svjesna.
tu smo da je podržimo.. da nam kroz jedno uho uđe a drugo prođe svo to psovanje, vikanje..., a možda samo i tišina (jer neke unatoč svoj boli ni glasa ne puste)..
ako ti pamtiš taj jedan hvat nakon 12.god.. koliko li dugo će mnoge žene majke pamtiti daleko više i bolnije svo poniženje koje su doživjele (ona i dijete) na njihov ustvari najsretniji dan..bar bi to trebao biti)..
koliko dugo, osim boli u duši, će osjećati i fizičku bol??
jer ležanje rakoračenih nogu s najsvetijim bićem u sebi, ispod svijetla, ispred nemali br. nepoznatih ljudi, u full bolnim trudovima (s ostalih još x rutinskih stvari) je već sasvim dovoljno bolno (bar za neke žene).... mnogo više nego jedan bolni stisak...

cure, žene, majke..forumašice...

meni je pun kufer da se žene s lošim iskustvom omalovažavaju.
htjele vi to il ne, vaši postovi pokušavaju izbanalizirati ženino iskustvo.. i ugl. nać krivca upravo u toj ženi, ne uzimajući u obzir da se ženi _prašta_ sve u takvom stanju (osim valjda da dođe mitraljezom rokat po rodilištu..al nisam čula za takav slučaj)... i da joj se treba pružiti ne samo fizička medicinska pomoć, nego i ona psihološka, hrabrenje, nježnost, objašnjavanje, emaptija.. jer je upravo i psihilogija grana medicinske znanosti... i jer je žena u takvom slučaju u kojem joj ne uzimaš za ozbiljno ni psovanje ni vikanje.....

pun mi je kufer dolaska u neku udrugu, skup osoba s lošim iskustvom tipa obiteljsko nasilje, i onda govora kak postoji i druga strana medalje, kak su si te osobe zasigurno same krive, bar u nekom dijelu..i sl.

sramota je obezvrijeđivati nečije loše iskustvo i to u takoj delikatnoj a opet tako svjetoj situaciji, svetom trenutku kao što je porod.

----------


## zmaj

*Mukica*:
primalja koju sam u jednom trenutku zamolila da suti jer mi to nis ne  pomaze, samo me zivcira (stalno mi je nekaj govorila), tako stisla nogu  tako da sam danima jedva hodala.... ono zabila mi je svoj lakat u kost i  stiskala.. namjerno... Vise me bolila noga nego sve ostalo.


*Teica*:
Sestra me tjerala da sjedim ravno, cijelom stražnjicom na tvrdom stolcu dok hranim dijete.
"Ako ne možete tako stabilno sjediti, ne možete je dolaziti hraniti" - rekla mi je.


*srecica*:
Dr. koja mi se smijala pobjedonosno iznad kreveta i cinicno komentirala  'Aha ipak smo Vam dali drip! Aha ipak ste popustili!' i okrenula se  zadovoljno trljajuci ruke ... mene je to slomilo ...sto ju je jos vise naljutilo i nazvala me razmazenom zenturacom koja nema pojma o zivotu ...


*bubimira*:
Moje iskustvo prvog poroda:
1. Indukcija 12 dana prije termina bez ikakvih medicinskih razloga uz riječi: Pa kad ste već tu, mogli bi to danas.


*mitovski*:
pod pretpostavkom da su sve intervencije u mom porodu bile nužne, jel  smije biti nasilje to što mi nitko nije rekao i objasnio da će mi se  inducirati porod, zbog toga i toga, na taj i taj način,...to se doktor kad sam ga pitala izderao i opsovao me da što on meni ima objašnjavati i što ja imam pitati.


*rahela*:
dolazi vizita i bez pitanja doktorica prokida vodenjak i koluta očima na  moje pitanje "šta sad i zašto je to napravila" - "je, pa došli ste  rodit, neeeee?"


cure, oprostite, izvadila sam neke primjere vaših loših iskustava u rodilištima
da pokažem i pitam - "ama o kakvoj drugoj strani pričate???"
to šo su ove žene, i njihova djeca, doživjele nema drugu stranu, nego naziv - nesavjesno, neprofesionalno postpanje...
o kulturu, bontonu, empatiji,pozitivnom psihološkom baratanju s pacijenticama..ma nema ni govora o tom...
tj, da se men osobno pita, ja bi to nazvala - kriminal!!!

----------


## vertex

> Znam da postoje loša iskustva.........s obje strane
>  Zbilja bih voljela da nije tako.


I ja isto.

----------


## babyblue

> da se men osobno pita, ja bi to nazvala - kriminal!!!


						Da se pita Zakon o zaštiti prava pacijenata to *jest* kriminal. Dosta je baciti pogled na prvih nekoliko članaka.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> VIDJEH MNOŠTVO RODILJA KOJE SU DOŠLE OČEKIVAJUĆI DA IH NETKO STALNO GLADI PO GLAVI;A AKO TREBA I PRETRPI BOL UMJESTO NJIH JER ETO ONE SU MALTENE KRALJICE MAJKE.
> U svakom slučaju postoje 2 strane medalje


Ova druga strana medalje, koju spominješ,  TREBA BITI NA USLUZI RODILJI, KAKVA GOD TA RODILJA BILA. I jest - rodilja je kraljica majka.  Upravo to.
Svaki otac je ponosan na svoje novorođeno dijete i ženu koja mu ga je rodila, svaki  baka i djed na svoje unuče i svoju kćer koja ga je rodila,  *za njih je ta žena zaista kraljica majka, a ne predmet sprdnje i šutiranja nekih stranaca.*  I ona to zaista jest. Svaka žena koja rađa.

Nije to uopće fraza za izrugivanja, kako si je ti upotrijebila, jer je žalosno da se ne shvaća kako žena barem tada, barem tada u životu, dok rađa novo biće,  ima pravo biti - kraljica majka.

Kad su žene rađale doma, medicinske skrbi nije bilo, ali je sve ostalo bilo podređeno ženi - babice, pomagačice, sve se ustreptalo oko nje, i ukućan i susjedstvo, što je i normalno, bili su ženi na usluzi, a nisu očekivali da ona bude njima - da bude šutljiva, mila, prijazna, poslušna...i da ona oko nekog titra uz svu bol, strah i neizvjesnost koju podnosi.

Ovo je tvoje tako banalno i bezveze rečeno - "da ju gladi po glavi", a ja ću ti odgovoriti - da, da, treba, i da ju gladi po glavi i gdje god treba dok žena rađa.

Prije sam mislila da su žene koje viču, plaču, psuju, urliču, pomalo histerične i nedisciplinirane i da bi se trebale malo smiriti jer im to ne može pomoći na porodu, da budu ovako kao ja :Cool:  . Ja šutke trpim, sve podnosim, glasa ne ispuštam. No, takve puno gore prođu u rodilištu jer to se ne cijeni, taman je osoblju dobro, ne ometaš ih u rutini.

S vremenom sam shvatila da su djevojke i žene zadnjih desetljeća toliko isprepadane da će bez bolnice i doktora umrijeti i one i dijete i da u tom silnom strahu odlaze roditi. Zastrašivanje se u rodilištu nastavlja, strah koji je sam po sebi prisutan  se još namjerno i potencira, umjesto da se smiruje.  

Zapravo bi žene trebale odlaziti u rodilišta s pouzdanjem da je medicina, hvala Bogu na tome, toliko napredovala da će pomoći ako se što zakomplicira, a ne biti zastrašivane od toga istog osoblja.

I da, trebaju pri porodu dobiti svu moguću pažnju, ohrabrenje, lijepu riječ (pa i kao odgovor na histeriju), i mažene po glavi, da, ako ćemo banalizirati, i po ruci, i po leđima, i gdje god treba, postoje bliski ljudi koji bi to radili...treba joj omogućiti svu pažnju.
 Porod je upravo situacija u kojoj svaka žena to treba dobiti.     

To što su naša rodilišta postala brzo radeće manufakture za čupanje djece iz, pritom suvišnih žena, to je žalosna činjenica. 

Ne vjerujem da je ijedna starinska babica kao traumu pamtila što ju je žena stisnula za ruku, nije joj padalo napamet da je glupača mrzi  nego da je gleda ko Boga, ko utjehu i pomoć i ko da ima pojma u tom bunilu koga i što stiska. Daj, molim te, s tom 12-godišnjom traumom od stiska nekoga u deliriju! Ko da se sad netko žali da ga je udario čovjek koji se budi iz narkoze, a zna se da nisu pri sebi. Bolovi od jakog dripa su strahota, no  eto, baš mi je drago da sam i pritom bila jako prisebna i pristojna pa nisam nikoga od "patničkog" osoblja povrijedila ni rječju ni gestom, a kamoli kakvim stiskom. 
 Oni koji rade u rodilištima su pojedinci i mogu se oni kao takvi slomiti od ljubaznosti i želje da pomognu, ali džaba sve ako cijeli ustroj nije takav.
Sve ide od vrha. Kad se izliječe doktori od bahatosti, pa puste primalje da one budu pomagačice i tješiteljice ženama na porodu (uz bliske osobe), bit će sve bolje.

----------


## blackberry

ajme meni...
mene ovo što se ovdje piše uopće ne šokira....samo me strašno ljuti...
na kraju, ipak, mi majke odgajamo sve te doktore jel...
i to uopće nije mali problem, o kojem se ovdje govori...već po meni duboki problem društva...
empatija se spominje....da da...empatija prema ženama....
pa čak moja vlastita baba...kad je o njenim unucima riječ kaže...kad ih čuje da plaču - ako se radi o sinu...on ne smije plakati...dečki ne smiju plakati, to nije dobro za njihovo zdravlje...može ti dobiti kilu..bla bla...odmah ga moraš utješiti...
a kad je u pitanju moja kćer....pa šta odmah skačeš...neka plače...tako jača pluća... :Rolling Eyes: 
empatija da....
strašno...
nek odmah svlada ta žena da je u ovom društvu veoma malo empatije za nju...i nek su joj jaka pluća...

----------


## babyblue

*Nena-Jabuka*  :Heart:  Potpis k'o kuća na tvoj post u cjelosti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

me too  :Heart: 

upravo kad se skuži da određeno ponašanje nije prihvatljivo i da će se suditi (pa makar samo da te sramota ne treba biti sud) - e onda će se stvari mijenjati, odozgo pa na niže i obrtnuto.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> *Nena-Jabuka*  Potpis k'o kuća na tvoj post u cjelosti.


bb, svaku riječ iz tvojih postova sam savršeno razumjela :Love:

----------


## smedja

Nena, hvala Ti od srca na ovom prekrasnom osvrtu... slazem se sa svime...

----------


## blackberry

*Nena*  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Da ste pročitali u potpunosti ono što sam napisala shvatile bi da sam napisala da me povrijedilo psovanje i vrijeđanje nakon što sam se oslobodila,ali ne- pročitate jedan dio i onda drvlje i kamenje.

----------


## paklenica

Bodo, nije bitno koji dio te povrijedio.
Kao zdravstveni profesionalac naprosto nisu u poziciji da klijentu (jer u ovom slučaju zapravo nije pacijent :Wink: ) zamjeraš ponašanja ili dramiš oko njih.

To ne znači da ćeš trpiti da te netko zlostavlja, ali moraš imati osjećaj (empatiju, jelte) u kakvoj je situaciji onaj o kojem skrbiš i što je dovelo do njegovog ponašanja.

Naprosto ne mogu vjerovati da već 12 godina radiš u struci i da te i dalje takva stvar uznemiruje.
Tj. da te uznemiruje u tom smjeru: jadna ja.
Meni bi možda bilo logično da te nagna na razmišljanje što je tu ženu dovelo do toga da te tako jako stisne, zašto je pri tome zaboravila na društvene granice i zašto je bila toliko bijesna i ogorčenada je psovala kad si joj se izmaknula i više nije imala nikoga za stisnuti.

Da li je muž bio uz nju, prijateljica, majka?
Da li je mogla mijenjati položaj da olakša trudove?
Da li je bila ohrabrivana da sve ide u pravom smjeru ili su je plašili da nek se ne miče s lijevog boka ili će joj se npr. dijete ugušiti ili neka slična ohrabrujuća izjava?
......

----------


## ANA09

Nasilje je stvarno riječ kojom bih ja opisala svoj porod. Drip,epi, nalijeganje na trbuh... sve bez pitanja...cijeli dan sam bila nijema od šoka poslije tog...samo sam glavom odmahivala u nevjerici da se to dogodilo...a rodila sam u privatnom rodilištu u Zg...

----------


## blackberry

> Da ste pročitali u potpunosti ono što sam napisala shvatile bi da sam napisala da me povrijedilo psovanje i vrijeđanje nakon što sam se oslobodila,ali ne- pročitate jedan dio i onda drvlje i kamenje.


ma meni je recimo baš drago što si ti sa nama podijelila što je na tebi ostavilo traga...i nakon 12 godina...

pa od medicinara bi se valjda trebalo očekivati da znaju kako se ponaša žena u trudovima...makar onih koji na tom odjelu rade..ili?
čemu edukacija onda?
ako se ne svodi na ono što je Nena tako fino opisala?

na kraju krajeva, ako medicinari smiju biti bezobrazni...što bi se jedna žena u trudovima suzdržavala?

a što se tiče stiska ruke...eh..da u mom mužu nije bilo empatije zasigurno bi dobila razvod braka..a da sam pri tom osjetila da mi ni na taj način ne želi biti podrška...zasigurno mu ni koju psovku i uvredu ne bi ostala dužna...

----------


## Mojca

> Kad su žene rađale doma, medicinske skrbi nije bilo, ali je sve ostalo bilo podređeno ženi - babice, pomagačice, sve se ustreptalo oko nje, i ukućan i susjedstvo, što je i normalno, bili su ženi na usluzi, a nisu očekivali da ona bude njima - da bude šutljiva, mila, prijazna, poslušna...i da ona oko nekog titra uz svu bol, strah i neizvjesnost koju podnosi.


Upravo to!
Dok sam bila u Feldbachu u dane pred porod, a posebno kad sam službeno bila zaprimljena u bolnicu, svi se ponašali upravo ovako.
U jednom trenutku za vrijeme ctg-a sam se rasplakala, došla je primalja, pitala zašto plačem, rekoh da je je strah. Sjela na krevet, (a ja sam se, sjetila priča iz hr rodilišta i bila spremna na pranje mozga i uvrede), a ona me primila za ruku i nježno rekla: pa normalno da vas je strah, pa koju majku nije. Nakon toga nastavila je s toplim riječima ohrabrenja i bodernja, nasmijavala me, ponijela se ko pravi psihoterapeut, da sam ma kraju kroz smijeh i olakšanje plakala od ganuća koliko je žena divna. U tom prenutku sam mislila kako imam sreće jer sam naletjela baš na nju, a onda smo shvatili da je to "standard". Svaka sljedeća bila je jednako ili više pažljiva. Lječnici isto. 

Ne znam zašto je našim primaljama i lječnicima (većinom) tako teško pokazati mrvu ljudskosti... a svatko od njih u u sebi nosi. Tek malo truda je potrebno.

I jedva čekam dokumentarac! Bravo autorici na izboru teme!

----------


## eris

Bodo, nije važno kako si ti osjećala druge rodilje oko tebe, već kako su se one same osjećale dok im se pružala medicinska usluga. Pa pobogu, uđeš u frizerski pa te pitaju : Hoćemo li osjeći šiške?
Meni je veoma važna činjenica da postoje žene, nježne, krhke, mlade, stare, žene, koje su zbog strašnih iskustava na porodu odlučile NE roditi ponovo. Znači ne ja, ne ti, ne vertex, ili nena, ali zaista ima žena koje se boje. A zar strah od te boli, koju je nemoguće izbjeći, ne može biti ublažen lijepom riječi, humanošću, osjećajem da si ti najbitniji, a ne njihova smjena, ego, ili šta već. 
Doživjevši iskustvo prelijepog poroda tek od treći put slobodno i odgovorno tvrdim da se može prekrasno rađati.

----------


## Cubana

Prije nekih desetak godina sam bila prvi put u rađaoni, tjedan dana svaki dan popodne i noć.
Žene rađaju, neke u tišini, neke stenju, neke viču.
A ja si misilim, pa koji k... se vi derete kad ima onih koje lijepo šute i rađaju.
E, kako me sad sram mojih misli.

----------


## vertex

Od medicinara bi se očekivalo da znaju, kako kaže bb, ali ne znaju. Nije ni bodo tu kriva: bila je pripravnica, samo dva tjedna u rodilištu, i nitko je, očigledno, nije pripremio na to kako je tamo i šta se može očekivati. Da ju je netko naučio, možda bi znala kako postupiti. Možda bi onda razumjela poziciju te rodilje i ne bi njeno ponašanje shvatila osobno, ili bi čak znala postupiti tako da rodilju umiri. 

A možda je ta rodilja i inače neugodno, agresivno i prosto biće. Sigurno ima takvih. I tu bi bodo dobro došla podrška, sustav koji bi je učio kako postupati u takvim situacijama i kako se zaštititi od trauma.

Kako bilo, tu je trauma koja traje 12 godina. I zato, draga bodo, razumjet ćeš da ako žene vrijeđaju, psuju, omalovažavaju, grubo s njima postupaju...dok traje porod pa su žene jako ranjive i ne u svom uobičajenom prisebnom elementu - razumjet ćeš da onda traume zaista mogu biti vrlo realne.

----------


## sirius

> Prije nekih desetak godina sam bila prvi put u rađaoni, tjedan dana svaki dan popodne i noć.
> Žene rađaju, neke u tišini, neke stenju, neke viču.
> A ja si misilim, pa koji k... se vi derete kad ima onih koje lijepo šute i rađaju.
> E, kako me sad sram mojih misli.


Davno, davno kad sam imala 18 g i bila pripravnica na praksi, poslale su me kolegice iz laboratorija u rađaonu izvaditi krv (iz prsta) ženi koja rađa. Kad sam ušla u rađaonu u njoj je ležala žena , sama , sa nogama u nogarima, pokrivena tankom plahtom, u tišini , zabrinuta. Noge su mi se odsjekle. Da se razumijemo , nije mene bilo strah vaditi krv, ali cijeli taj prizor bio mi je toliko tužan zato što je bila sama da sam joj se počela ispričavati što ju uopće moram pikati. 

Sad sam se još sjetila svog prvog poroda (na drogama) ležim u magli i bunilu i samo udišem i mislim si pa u čemu je fora s tim trećerotkam u drugim boksovima kad se deru ko životinje? 
O, kako , sam shvatila u čemu je fora na svom drugom porodu bez droge...

----------


## cvijeta73

ok, ali to je samo jedna strana medalje, jedan dio priče.
neljubaznost, ne objašnjavanje postupaka, ignoriranje, strašne riječi koje su izgovorene - to je strašno. s jedne strane smo mi, koje proživljavamo porod, bol, ne samo bol, nego jedno specifično stanje, pa mogu reći na nekoj drugoj granici svijesti. s druge strane su doktori i osoblje koji obavljaju svoj SVAKODNEVAN posao. ni više ni manje. tako su odabrali i to rade. 
to ovisi o onome - u koju ćeš smjenu upast.
i kao što kaže nena (super post  :Heart: , žena koja rađa, koji god da je razlog, i glupo je o razlozima raspravljati, ne smije se osjećati poniženo, nego kao kraljica. 

al ima još nešto. a to je onaj teži dio. 
a to su intervencije. činjenica je da uzmemo li u obzir najljubaznije doktore i najljubaznije babice, ostaje problem da ako smatraš, znaš, misliš, da ti niti jedna intervencija nije potrebna, svaku možeš (ne moraš, ali možeš) doživjeti kao nasilje. 

u svim zemljama neke žene se odlučuju na kućni porod.
dakle, u svim zemljama i u svim rodilištima nije moguć (u većini slučaja) potpuno neometan prirodni porod. jel tako? nešto će te zakačit, sto posto  :Grin: . ako ništa drugo, mogu te zakačit stažisti i studenti koji moraju hebemu vraga i vidjet negdje taj porod.

a moram reć, iako nije mjesto  :Grin:  svaki način poroda ima svoje prednosti i mane. 
a nisu sve nepredviđene situacije koje se mogu desiti tijekom poroda uzrokovane ubrzavanjem poroda i indukcijom, koliko god se ovdje apsolutno tvrdi da jesu i koliko god su takve situacije rijetke. ne mogu aposultno sve žene roditi prirodno. kako izgleda porod nakon transfera u bolnicu, koji nije baš tako rijedak, koliki je to stres, kolika je to trauma, osjećaj da nisi uspio u onome u čemu žene od pamtivijeka uspjevaju?

eto, zato call me nuts, neinformirana, neosvještena, we, ja mijenjam sto stažista za blizinu operacijske sale.  :Grin: 

zašto ovo pišem? zato što taj osjećaj sigurnosti koji žene imaju ovisno o mjestu gdje rađaju, im daje i taj osjećaj kraljice  :Undecided: 

i, zato se slažem, da, treba omogućiti asistirani kućni porod, jer jedino tako će se neke od nas osjećati kao kraljice.

----------


## anchie76

Cvijeta stoji sve što govoriš, ali to nije tema  :Trep trep: 

Ajmo se pls vratiti na temu i pomoći ženi s (lošim) iskustvima

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Cvijeta lijepo si to rekla nego mi nije jasno kako smo doše na temu porod kod kuće?  Nisu ni svi kućni porodi bajni (ne zbog problema nego zbog osoblja) pogotovo npr u zemljama poput Velike Britanije gdje ne možeš birati primalju koja će biti uz tebe na porodu i dobiješ onu koja je tada u smjeni - može biti super a i ne mora (no, možeš platiti privatnu primalju odn Independent Midwife i dobiti pravu kontinuiranu skrb).

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Upravo to!
> Dok sam bila u Feldbachu u dane pred porod, a posebno kad sam službeno bila zaprimljena u bolnicu, svi se ponašali upravo ovako.
> U jednom trenutku za vrijeme ctg-a sam se rasplakala, došla je primalja, pitala zašto plačem, rekoh da je je strah. Sjela na krevet, (a ja sam se, sjetila priča iz hr rodilišta i bila spremna na pranje mozga i uvrede), a ona me primila za ruku i nježno rekla: pa normalno da vas je strah, pa koju majku nije. Nakon toga nastavila je s toplim riječima ohrabrenja i bodernja, nasmijavala me, ponijela se ko pravi psihoterapeut, da sam ma kraju kroz smijeh i olakšanje plakala od ganuća koliko je žena divna. U tom prenutku sam mislila kako imam sreće jer sam naletjela baš na nju, a onda smo shvatili da je to "standard". Svaka sljedeća bila je jednako ili više pažljiva. Lječnici isto. 
> 
> Ne znam zašto je našim primaljama i lječnicima (većinom) tako teško pokazati mrvu ljudskosti... a svatko od njih u u sebi nosi. Tek malo truda je potrebno.


Prvo, bodo, pročitala sam od riječi do riječi sve tvoje, ne selektivno, ali namjerno nisam vadila kronologiju jer pokazuje svu izokrenutost i uvrnutost našeg bolničkog sistema, koji si ti navela pod nešto normalno.
Ali , evo, da znaš da smo sve itekako pročitali i shvatili:
-Prvo, stisnula te prejako! Zašto, pobogu?! Ludača! Trpi užasne bolove, ti si joj prva pri ruci, nikoga drugoga nema, boji se...Zašto bi netko iz čista mira stiskao čovjeku ruku krvnički? Kad si to vidjela na cesti, u tramvaju? Da, baš je odvratna, kako se usudila zgrabiti nekome ruku i stisnuti ju, a SAMO rađa?! Partizani su to bolje radili kad su bez anestezije, samo uz rakiju, rezali od sepse zaražene noge, pa bi ljudima ubacili u usta komad drveta da ovaj od stiska ne polomi zube. Čini mi se da su u nekim starim filmovima i ženama krpe tako stavljali u usta da ju stisnu iz istog razloga. I onda?
Tebe je to zabolilo, naravno, instinktivno si istrgnula ruku, a ova te stala nekulturno psovati. Možda je mislila - bezobrazne li babce, imam samo nju, a ne da mi ni da se za nju primim. To joj je bio tada jedin oslonac, i ode i to. A možda je samo žena nagla i nekulturna, kakvih ima i inače u životu, pa zašto ih ne bi bilo i na porodu.    
No, kakva god ona bila, to kako se ti s tim nosiš, i s očekivanjem isprike od nje koja je bila u takvu stanju *dovoljno govori  što mi možemo očekivati i rodilištu.*
Meni se nitko od osoblja  nije ispričao za silnu, nepotrebnu, do krajnjih granica nepodnošljivu bol koju su mi priredili, a bili su tada vrlo prisebni, nisu rađali, nisu trpjeli bolove, dapače, cerekali su se u međuvremenu, i kave ispijali, nisu bili u bunilu, i bez glasa od bolova ko ja. Nisam vikala, nego sam nakon tih silnih sati potpuno izgubila glas, nisam mogla ništa protisnuti kad sam htjela muža poslati po doktora koji je samo prolazio.
Zanijemila sam od 40 kapi dripa u minuti.
Kakva isprika nakon svega? Naravno da nema isprike, ni za šta, a ti očekuješ ispriku za psovanje od žene koja je rađala.
Žalosno.
Sve što si  rekla govori kako su stvari kod nas postavljene, tko se postavlja iznad, a koga se stavlja u položaj podložnosti.
To je bolesno.
Perverzno.
Tko živi u Hrvatskoj, zna da danas imamo masu zubara na raspolaganjau. Ljudi se boje zubara. I sad zamislite da netko bira zubara kod kojega dođe, a on ga lijepo u ordinaciji dodatno zastrašuje, povećava taj strah, a ne ublažava ga, ne nudi mu ansteziju ako hoće, ne radi pipkavo i  pažljivo, ne ohrabruje pacijenta, nego ga plaši. Hvala Bogu, ima zubara koliko hoćeš, pa tko normalan danas bira onoga koji zastrašuje ljude. Takav bi začas ostao bez pacijenata.
U rodilištu se baš to događa. Ne uvijek, ali često.

Kad se sjetim one predrađaone, onih pet rodilja, ili više, na kupu, svaka na svom krevetu, sa svojim bolovima, lica puna straha, nemaju pojma što će biti dalje, ovi prođu kraj jedne, pa druge, pa uguraju ruku u jednu, bez riječi, pa u drugu, treću, poneki se izjasni koliko je cm otvorena, mahne glavom lijevo -desno, kao - nije dobro, nije dovoljno, žena još više u strahu-šta sad,  onda sestre  namještaju drip, pritom nešto ćaskaju međusobno, tu i tamo se nađe pokoja sestra koja šest sekundi sjedne kraj neke rodilje pa joj nešto ipak kaže, ali nema ni  ona vremena, manufaktura je to, treba roditi što prije, traka ide, smjene idu...treba ih što prije sprašiti na drugi odjel, na brigu nekih drugih...

Koliko različito od ovoga što je Mojca napisala.

----------


## anchie76

> Cvijeta lijepo si to rekla nego mi nije jasno kako smo doše na temu porod kod kuće?  Nisu ni svi kućni porodi bajni (ne zbog problema nego zbog osoblja) pogotovo npr u zemljama poput Velike Britanije gdje ne možeš birati primalju koja će biti uz tebe na porodu i dobiješ onu koja je tada u smjeni (osim ako platiš privatnu primalju odn Independent Midwife).


Zato jer smo *otišli off topic*​, stoga pls držite se naslova teme i nastavljajte u tom tonu  :Smile:

----------


## Felix

pa cvijeto ja ne sumnjam da se vecina nas skoro potpuno slaze s tobom  :Smile: 

to i ponavljamo ko papige. zena se treba osjecati sigurno da bi porod bio siguran. ako se osjeca sigurno u bolnici, super, neka ode tamo!  :Smile: 

a slazem se i za intervencije. cinjenica je da su neke ponekad potrebne, mada je to realno puno rjedje nego sto se u javnosti misli. ne mogu bas sve zene roditi prirodno, cak i u najsavrsenijim uvjetima - pa to i odent kaze  :Wink:  carski rez je jedna predivna operacija koja spasava zivote i hvala bogu da postoji. 

ako se nakon poroda osjecas lose, vazno je razluciti sto je bilo opravdano, a sto nije, za sto su krivi ljudi, a za sto je kriva naprosto sudbina. ako ponasanje osoblja bilo neprimjereno (ovo je nazalost blaga rijec, precesto  :Sad: ) ili ako su intervencije bile bezrazlozne i neopravdane, uvijek kazem da to treba staviti na papir i poslati prituzbu svim nadleznima. sto objektivnije, po mogucnosti s imenima svih aktera, bez ulaganja emocija, jasno i detaljno. neki ce reci da to nece znaciti nista, ali papir po papir, ako se slaze jedan na drugi, postaje bitan. i papir traje. ovo sto se zalimo po forumima i kavama nece promijeniti nista. 

veliki problem naseg zdravstvenog sustava je sto nema mjerilo kvalitete necijeg rada, sto je rijedak feedback od pacijenata, i sto nema posljedica - nagrada i sankcija. zato je i ocekivano da se zdravstveno osoblje ponasa po svojoj savjesti i kucnom odgoju, tj. ponekad nedostatku istog - ako pacijenti ionako sute, neovisno da li su zadovoljni uslugom ili ne, ako nece biti posljedica, zasto bi ista mijenjali?

da se uvedu jasna pravila ponasanja zdr. osoblja, da se uvedu jasne nagrade/kazne i da zadovoljstvo pacijenata postane bitno i ostaje na papiru zapisano, vidjeli bi kako bi se brzo poceli ponasati ljubazno i s postovanjem.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

mislim da što god se napravi i koje god poboljšanja se naprave u (bilo kojem) sustavu uvijek će biti ljudi koji su nezadovoljni.

nego, treba sustav imati svojuvrsnu 'kontrolu kvalitete' koja bi te slučajeve istražila i preko koje bi se uvele potrebne promjene.  mi nažalost nemamo način u našem sustavu (ne samo u medicini, nego u drugim sferama isto) da se nešto provjeri osim ako se ne desi nešto veliko ili jako loše, a tada je (uglavnom) već kasno.

----------


## Felix

nena jabuka, prestrasno mi je citati sto pises  :Sad:  tim vise sto sam takvih iskustava cula i citala puno, puno, puno, iz raznih nasih rodilista.

ali ono sto mi prvo padne na pamet je, da li je ijedna od tih rodilja reagirala nakon sto je izasla iz rodilista? da li se potuzila? da li je poslala neko pismo, otisla u medije, bilo sto? nazalost, zene istrpe i gore stvari od toga, sute o tome i jos su cesto uvjerene da su same za to krive. i sto je najgore, iduci put se vrate u isto rodiliste spremne na isto takvo ponasanje...  :Sad:  krug se ponavlja i obnavlja, a nista se ne mijenja.

stvari se u nasem zdravstvenom sustavu nece mijenjati dok god mi sutimo. nista se se nece promijeniti IZNUTRA, jer zasto bi se mijenjali? njima je dobro ovako. imaju svoju rutinu, imaju dozvolu da rade sto zele jer ih nitko ne kontrolira i ne sankcionira, kao sto rekoh sve je na savjesti i kucnom odgoju svakog zdravstvenog djelatnika.

slicna je stvar s prirodnim porodom. prije 6-7-8 godina vjerovale smo da je moguca promjena iznutra, da je moguce u suradnji s lijecnicima i primaljama omoguciti prirodnije porode. ali nailazile smo na zatvorena vrata. izgovori su uvijek bili - nase pacijentice su zadovoljne ovako kako je, nijedna se ne buni, a nama je stolcic /ili sto vec drugo/ nepotrebna komplikacija. 

ako nema potraznje, nema ni ponude. jednostavno.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

ovaj projekt od Rivandell je izvrsna prilika da se stvori baš takav pritisak i da se daje široj javnosti do znanja da nešto tu nije u redu i da žene neće šutjeti.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

*felix*, slažem se, treba pisati. Samo, mislim da će žene teško samoinicijativno pisati, i masovno, a to je potrebno.

Iz više razloga:nemaju snage, volje, vremena, nakon poroda tu je beba, dojenje, slabost, to je zbilja teško, a kasnije ima još manje volje.

Zatim, kako to napisatii, to treba imati kratku i jasnu formu, pregledan i čitljiv oblik koji se onda šalje ravnatelju bolnice i ministasrtvu.
*Takav se "obrazac" sa smjernicama za glavne točke pisma može eventualno izraditi u nekoj udruzi, kao Roda (nudim se za rad na tome) i da to onda žene koje hoće pisati mogu skinuti s web stranice.*
Da im se nešto ipak olakša pa će ih onda puno više to slati.

Pismom bi se obuhvatile najvažnije stvari, zadovoljstvo ovim ili onim, a da se izbjegne patetičnost, prevelika nabijenost emocijama (to samo u kratkim dojmovima na kraju), preopširno opisivanje, a  da ekipa koja treba čuti ipak čuje ono što je zaista bitno. 

Pismo mora biti nekako "vođeno" i usmjereno jer se inače s vremenom izgubi volja za pisanjem i slanjem.

Ja sam pisala samo voditelju odjela koji mi je vodio i trudnoću i početak poroda i to samo privatno. Zašto? Zato što je u mom slučaju bilo elemenata i za tužbu zbog nestručnosti i ugrožavanja mene i djeteta, ne samo zanemarivanje, nego pravo odstupanje čak i od njihovog protokola. No, za to nije bio kriv voditelj, on je sve uredio, priredio i namjestio od samog jutra i dok je on bio u smjeni sve je bilo besprijekorno. No, kad je otišao popodne raditi u privatnu poliklinku, dvoje nezainteresiranih, a pritom bahatih i nesposobnih pojedinaca sve su uprskali i trebalo je čekati večernju smjenu da spasi situaciju koja je odavno izmakla kontroli.

Pismo njihovom šefu bilo je samo moj ispušni ventil, trebalo mi je samo da mu kažem da nisam debil i da znam točno što su radili, da bi mogli nadrapati samo tako, a teškom sam se mukom suzdržala, radi vlastitih živaca, da se ne potucam ni po komisijama Liječničke komore ni dalje. Mogla sam, ali sam se suzdržala. Dijete je živo, zdravo, *ne zahvaljujući njima nego usprkos njima*, 
a nisam htjela ni raditi neugodnosti njihovom šefu jer on to nije zaslužio, bio je maksimalno korektan, u svakom pogledu.

No, nije mi odgovorio ništa, a mogao je. Mislim da je previše tašt. Stručnost na stranu, i susretljivost, kad hoće i komu hoće, ali mislim da kritike (makar i ne bile osobne) prima s previše taštine.

Tako da, nakon poroda nisam imala babyblues nego babybijes, PTSP imam i danas kad se sjetim tog dvojca.

Vjerujem da se može izraditi takvo pismo koje ima neku svoju jasnu formu, da ga je ženama lakše napisati i poslati, i da bi se onda to i slalo.
Mora se odnekud početi. 
Naravno da bi takvo pismo sadržavalo i pohvale, također s imenom i prezimenom, što je jednako bitno kao i kritika jer je također smjernica.

----------


## smedja

Imena i prezimena su bitni faktor u tim pismima, a ja se zato, ovih dana, puno godina od poroda spremam u pohod na arhivu bolnice gdje sam radjala. Trazit cu (ne znam jos kako, pa ako netko zna proceduru neka mi javi na pp) partogram poroda, karton mene i bebe iz boravka u bolnici na uvid.
Zasto?
Jer zapravo uopce ne znam tocno koje sam intervencije "dobila" osim busenja vodenjaka i epiziotomije, u to sam sigurna... Ne znam kako je hranjeno moje dijete, mogu samo pretpostaviti, a nemam blagog pojima kako se zvala ijedna od 4 babice koje su se pojavljivale oko mene u vrijeme poroda, ni imena niti jedne od dvije stazistice, niti ime doktora iz nadsluzbe koji mi je bez pitanja i upozorenja prokinuo vodenjak.
Naprosto nitko se nije predstavio, nitko nije imao plocicu s imenom, pa ne znam na koga bi se uopce zalila...

----------


## anchie76

> Imena i prezimena su bitni faktor u tim pismima, a ja se zato, ovih dana, puno godina od poroda spremam u pohod na arhivu bolnice gdje sam radjala. Trazit cu (ne znam jos kako, pa ako netko zna proceduru neka mi javi na pp) partogram poroda, karton mene i bebe iz boravka u bolnici na uvid.
> Zasto?
> Jer zapravo uopce ne znam tocno koje sam intervencije "dobila" osim busenja vodenjaka i epiziotomije, u to sam sigurna... Ne znam kako je hranjeno moje dijete, mogu samo pretpostaviti, a nemam blagog pojima kako se zvala ijedna od 4 babice koje su se pojavljivale oko mene u vrijeme poroda, ni imena niti jedne od dvije stazistice, niti ime doktora iz nadsluzbe koji mi je bez pitanja i upozorenja prokinuo vodenjak.
> Naprosto nitko se nije predstavio, nitko nije imao plocicu s imenom, pa ne znam na koga bi se uopce zalila...


Mene isto muči što pojma nemam što se dešavalo na porodu mog djeteta, znam da su mi radili nešto prebolno al pojma nemam što i zašto  :Sad:

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Pratim temu iako sam rodila prirodno i bez ikakvih nasilnih intervencija. 
Htjela sam reći kako puno žena ne zna koja su njihova prava i da porod može i treba biti drugačiji. Npr. moja je sestra rodila sa dripom i nalijeganjem na trbuh i ona to podrazumijeva kao sasvim normalno. Dapače, smatra da je sretna što su je drogirali i pomogli joj da brže rodi. Uopće ne shvaća kako je prirodan porod bolji i za majku i za dijete. Treba osim medicinskog osoblja educirati i rodilje. A da ne govorimo o nim ženama koje traže carski...

----------


## zmaj

nena jabuka, stvarno mi dođe muka prilikom čitanja tvog predposlj.posta.....
i slažem se s tobom oko pisama pohvale/pritužbe

mišljenja sam da je ženama teško kao pojedincu poslati takvo pismo
neka vrst straha pred facama doktorima, med. autoritetima
možda bi se koja anonimno i odvažila....al onda to zvuči nekak neutemeljeno, bez ženina imena i prezimena

možda da se organizira neka vrst skupnog slanja pisama po određenom rodilištu
tipa, danas šaljemo pisma u petrovu...
i onda ženama bude lakše, znajuć da njihovo pismo nije jedino, neg u skupini

----------


## zmaj

možda neš tipa.."Dani pohvala", "Dani pritužba"...

----------


## pomikaki

> Pratim temu iako sam rodila prirodno i bez ikakvih nasilnih intervencija. 
> Htjela sam reći kako puno žena ne zna koja su njihova prava i da porod može i treba biti drugačiji. Npr. moja je sestra rodila sa dripom i nalijeganjem na trbuh i ona to podrazumijeva kao sasvim normalno. Dapače, smatra da je sretna što su je drogirali i pomogli joj da brže rodi. Uopće ne shvaća kako je prirodan porod bolji i za majku i za dijete. Treba osim medicinskog osoblja educirati i rodilje. A da ne govorimo o nim ženama koje traže carski...


Sjećam se razgovora s mamom moje prijateljice, kad sam otkrila da sam trudna. Tek sam počela malo čeprkati po internetu i nisam puno znala o svemu skupa. Pričala je kako izgleda porod i rekla kako je najvažnije da rodilja surađuje s liječnicima i sluša sve što joj govore, kako da diše, kada da tiska. Kako ima nekih glupih žena koje se protive, ne slušaju, viču i samo otežavaju sebi i osoblju. Kao najveću sreću navela je kristelerov zahvat  :Grin:  liječnik točno zna kada to treba učiniti, on samo u času kad treba naglo stisne trbuh i za čas beba izleti van! 
Definitivno treba educirati rodilje.
Štos e tiče prijedloga Nene Jabuke, također mislim da bi dobro došao neki obrazac prema kojem bi se lakše sastavilo to pismo. Ja svoje nisam sastavljala.

----------


## rahela

nisam i ne mogu pisati pismo pritužbe, jer sam, pazi ironije, došla roditi "preko veze", 
tj. bila sam od dr.xy koja uopće nema veze sa ginekologijom (ali je radila u toj bolnici) i samo im je javljeno da sam "ja njena"
ta "veza" mi  očito nije značila ništa, jer jedino što sam tražila mi je odbijeno (to sam zaboravila napisati u 1. postu), a tražila sam da mi 2 šava zašije doktorica, a ne specijalizantica, jer je ova to prvi put radila i pokušavala je biti nježna, a samo je produžavala agoniju jer nije bila brza (al ajde, "pa trebaju i specijalizanti nekako naučiti posao", jel da?)
i usput, nije bilo koverti, viskija, čokolada i bombonijera ni za koga

----------


## Canaj

drage žene- sve pratim i moram reći da mi se sviđa ova ideja "dani pohvala" - "dani pokuda/kritike" ili sl . s papirnatom i potpisanom pričom. 

Al nešt razmišljam o tome na koji bi još način rivendell mogla doprinjeti na temu "primjer bolničkog poroda kao nasilje nad ženama"
Dakle razmišljam jel bi se tema mogla malo proširiti, te također, kao vid "nasilja" sagledati slučajeve koje dođivljavaju žene-medicinske sestre koje rade na odjelu babinjača (ajd, nije baš u porodu, al je vezano za "nakon poroda"). Npr. moje iskustvo je takovo da sam ja kao trudnica bila hospitalizirana više dana, a onda još i kao babinjača. I primijetila sam da te med. sestre ne smiju ništ zucnut, ništa reći (nikakvu informaciju o prošlosti-sadašnjosti-budućnosti). Meni je to "neka vrsta nasilja na radnom mjestu", jer je taj položaj strahotno ponižavajuć za te sestre. Sestre-služavke. Sestre-robinje. Ok ..njima je to posao i ja ne znam kaj točno njihov opis radnog mjesta ukljućuje, al eto nekako želim ukazati i na to da su i te sestre strahovito izmaltretirane i ucjenjene takvim načinom funkciniranja sustava, ali i uvjeta u kojima rade. 
Bile su tu i "sestre za dojenje" i izuzev sestre Zile (iz Vinogradske) koja ima neke nadnaravne moći da u ljubavi i brzini i svemu najnaj radi svoj posao, bilo je tu i sestara koje su također "odrađivale" svoja posao, ali s tolikim grčem i mukom - jer ne stižu sve obtrčat, sve odradit..ta traka industrijskog rađanja predstavlja i za njih strahovitu strku i utrku sa vremenom i živcima. Jel je to zato kaj ih radi premalo, tj posao za 4 sestre odrađuju njih dvije, premalo je osoblja za tu "traku" od rađanja? - ubijanje od posla - To sam ja primjetila. A tome nisu krive one- to je sustav koji je postavio preuske okvire i loše uvjete rada. Ja mislim da bi se i te sestre (med osoblje, primalje i ostale) trebale također pobunit - meni i ovdje ima materijala za neki oblik "nasilja". Nasilja na radnom mjestu, zbog uvjeta u kojima se radi ili tak nekaj...dakle to je čisto ludilo tamo...(Ajme svi ćemo poludit ako ovo nastavi ovako).
Samo ne znam kak to još bolje objasnit, nadam se da ćete razumjet ili bar naslutit o čemu pričam.

(priča od Bodo nema veze s ovim, al eto sjetila sam se ove "strane")

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Canaj, skroz u redu, dapače, sve je to dio istog ustroja. Samo, njima žene koje dolaze roditi nisu napravile protokol niti ustroj i organizaciju radnih mjesta i zadataka pa to ne mogu ni promijeniti.
Može se vršiti pritisak na šefove koji odlučuju, a ne na sestre.

Mene je baš začudilo da je onaj jedan moj post bio baš tako šokantan, mislim da nije šokantan nikome tko u rodilištu radi, to je jednostavno ustaljeno stanje stvari, njihova svakodnevna rutina: primitak, pregled, uzimanj papira, brijanje, klistir, zajednički WC, zajednička predrađaona, i opet pregledi, i dripovi, i ctg...pa vodenjak, pa roštanje, pa pregled, pa onda  trka u boks, svi se strču odjednom i viču -porod, porod, šest glava pred ženom odjednom, navijaju, potežu i tako...tri puta sam bila na Sv.duhu u zadnjih deset godina  i svaki put ista scenografija, isti glumci, isti scenarij...

Ima jedna dobra stvar. 
Netko je negdje sestre u tom rodilištu uputio da ženama govore "dušo". I to je jako lijepo. 
Hvala im na tome.
Meni svaki put u uspomenama iz hladne mašinerije samo odnekud iskrsne lice sestre Goge :Heart:  i njezino "dušo...". Bilo što - okreni se, ili dođi ili nešto, ali sa - dušo.
To me gane. Ne treba čovjeku puno.

----------


## Felix

nas zdravstveni sustav je trom, rigidan, zastario, netransparentan i korumpiran do boli. u takvom sustavu tesko je biti pacijent a tesko je i raditi (iako to nije isprika pojedincima koji se izivljavaju nad pacijentima). tesko se motivirati da radis dobro i od srca, kad ne samo da zbog toga neces dobiti nista, nego mozes i nadrapati od sefa jer iskaces iz prosjeka i rutine.

da bi se stvari popravile i za pacijente i za osoblje, treba krenuti iz srca problema, tj. renovirati sustav prema modernijim uzorima. mozda jednog dana dobijemo normalnog ministra zdravstva koji ce se pozabaviti i takvim stvarima, za razliku od dosadasnjih.

----------


## zmaj

razumijem da je sustav takav kakav je
al ne razumijem da je lakše biti neljubazan neg ljubazan.. i da će tom neljubaznošću sve ispast dobro, jer neće, ne može...

----------


## Rivendell

> Sjećam se razgovora s mamom moje prijateljice, kad sam otkrila da sam trudna. Tek sam počela malo čeprkati po internetu i nisam puno znala o svemu skupa. Pričala je kako izgleda porod i rekla kako je najvažnije da rodilja surađuje s liječnicima i sluša sve što joj govore, kako da diše, kada da tiska. Kako ima nekih glupih žena koje se protive, ne slušaju, viču i samo otežavaju sebi i osoblju. Kao najveću sreću navela je kristelerov zahvat  liječnik točno zna kada to treba učiniti, on samo u času kad treba naglo stisne trbuh i za čas beba izleti van! 
> Definitivno treba educirati rodilje.


Kad ovako nešto pročita uvijek se sjetim ove scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcHdF1eHhgc

_"what do i do?" "nothing dear, your not Qua-li-fied!"_

----------


## Mojca

> Kad ovako nešto pročita uvijek se sjetim ove scene http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcHdF1eHhgc
> 
> _"what do i do?" "nothing dear, your not Qua-li-fied!"_


Moja omiljena scena!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

The Feminist Breeder piše o nečem slično danas...

----------


## zmaj

> The Feminist Breeder piše o nečem slično danas...


svaki put kad pročitam neš u sličnom tonu, dođe mi muka...
ko da sve to sama proživljavam, opet i opet...
baš me boli ta nehumanost, ignorantnost, pokretna traka - štanc, štanc, next!!

----------


## Trina

Ja ne mogu a da ne napišem iako stvarno nema veze s porodima....Ovo koliko ste vi ogorčene prema med struci, toliko sam ja prema prosvjetarskoj. Ja mislim da su oni najveći uzroci trauma kod djece i odraslih ljudi. U prosvjeti radi toliko idiota, ljudi koji su puno sebe, babuskare kojima je psihologija i pedagogija potpuno strani pojam...fuj. Zapravo, kad malo bolje razmislim, svatko od nas može izdvojiti samo di kojeg dobrog prof koji mu je ostao u lijepom sjećanju. Bilo bi super napraviti dokumentarac na tu temu.

----------


## anchie76

ajajaj.. stvarno off topic  :Nope:

----------


## Trina

Ma izbriši, to je bila trenutna inspiracija-a poveznica s temom je: "Traume u životu" :Smile: .

----------


## zmaj

> ...koliko ste vi ogorčene prema med struci, ..


ja tu opće ne vidim, ne gledam tako
ne znam zašto bih bila ogorčena prema jednoj takvoj plemenitoj struci kao što je - spašavanje života, izlječenje, ozdravljenje...
i ne vidim kako iznošenje činjeničnih, nali nažalost loših, iskustava može biti ogorčenje prem medicinskoj struci
recimo, činjenično sam ogorčena prema onom predstavniku te struke koji je inzistirao da bez određene pripreme nema moje hospitalizacije
a, nimalo nisam ogorčena prema drugom predstavniku iste struke unutar iste bolnice koji je rekao da sve to nije uopće nužno potrebno..i, izmeđuostalog, omogućio nam vrlo zahvalan inducirani vag. porod (uslijed nake komplikacije)

eto
toliko o ogorčenju prema struci tj prema predstavnicima struke

----------


## NYC

Oči su mi pune suza.

Moj porod bio je sve osim zamišljenog. Nadala sam se stolčiću, bez dripa, bez epiduralne, bez ili sa minimalnim pucanjem međice, da ću bebu dobit odmah na prsa, da ćemo svi plakati od sreće u najljepšem trnutku našeg života.

Dobila sam - horor. Pukao mi je vodenjak, imala sam slabe trudove, tjerali su me da ležim u predrađaoni, jedva su mi dali loptu, odveli me u rađaonu "jer moraju to ipak požurit, zbog mene, bebe, i osoblja - već dugo traje" - voda pukla u 2h, u 5h zaprimljena, do 15h bila u predrađaoni, u 21h završila na carskom. Jer otvorena sam bila svega 2 CM nakon svega. U rađaoni sam gubila svijest, a trudila sam se bit prisebna. 

Cijelo vrijemeu rađaoni BOJALA SAM SE. Za svoje dijete koje osjeća moju muku, jer trpali su mi drip još od predrađaone. Po njihovim riječima to je bila infuzija. MORALA sam potpisati dva papira, nisu mi dali da čitam niti pitam što potpisujem, kad sam ih pitala rekli su da je to za moje i bebino dobro.

Pregledi su bili grozni, prilikom jednog je voda šibnula van, prestrašila samse i povukla noge k sebi a doktor se izderao na mene, KAKO VI MISLITE RODITI?! JA TO MORAM NAPRAVITI ZBOG BEBE!! DOSTA VIŠE!! OPUSTITE SE!! Rekla sam mu.. "Doktore, oprostite, jako me boli pregled, nisam se namjerno odmaknula.." 

Cijelo vrijeme sam plakala.

Cijelo vrijeme sam se bojala.

Osjećala sam se poniženo.

Želim imati još djece ali ne znam kako da prođem preko ove traume.

Nakon rođenja mojeg djeteta, nisu odmah uočili da ima malformaciju koja ga je umalo stajala života. Vidjela sam ga tek nakon tjedan dana u dječjoj bolnici. I tamo mi sestra nije dala da ga primim u ruke. Govorile su da dojenje nema smisla. Da je on već naučen na bocu. Ja sam im smetala.

A moje dijete je umalo umrlo od sepse. Jer nisu vidjeli da nije sve u redu s njime.

Ispričavao mi se ginekolog na viziti. "Oprostite gospođo što nismo odmah vidjeli".

Riječko rodilište je za mene kuća strave i užasa. Žao mi je. Očito sam naletila na krivu smjenu.

----------


## Canaj

> Canaj, skroz u redu, dapače, sve je to dio istog ustroja. Samo, njima žene koje dolaze roditi nisu napravile protokol niti ustroj i organizaciju radnih mjesta i zadataka pa to ne mogu ni promijeniti.
> Može se vršiti pritisak na šefove koji odlučuju, a ne na sestre.


ma da  - riba smrdi od glave i to je to.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Tijekom jednog poroda jedna me od njih tako primila za ruku da mi je šaka bila plava 2 tjedna poslije,a kad sam uspjela ruku iščupat psovala me i vrijeđala i nikada se nije ispričala zbog svojih riječi.Više me to pogodilo i boljelo nego ruka.Taj me događaj i danas uznemiruje jednakim intezitetom kao i prije 12 godina.Jer i osoblje ima osjećaje i može ga se povrijedit.


Meni je doktorica spustila stranicu na krevetu s onom ruckom za koju se primis kada tiskas da bi sjela pored mene na krevet kako bi mi mogla naleci na trbuh.
Kada je trebalo tiskati s jedne strane sam primila rucku a s drugom rukom sam uhvatila nju za bubreg i krvnicki stisnula.
Iskreno se nadam da me i dan danas pamti nakon 11 godina jer do situacije koja je dovela do toga da mi MORA naleci na trbuh da uz pomoc vacuma izvuku moje dijete uz pripomoc epiziotomije nakon koje sam imala 42 sava (sto unutarnja sto vanjska) nije ni trebalo doci da je "cijenjena" doktorica prihvatila misljenje svoje dvoje kolega koji su rekli da bolje da idem na carski, ali eto ona starija i strucnija od njih.
Nije uvazila njihovo misljenje, nije uvazila UZV nalaze koji su pokazali da je beba prevelika za mene i da mi je oziljak od prvog carskog zadebljan sto znaci i neelastican.....ona je odlucila da je bolje probati VBAC (naaaravno uz pomoc velike kolicine dripa) pa ako zapne lako me iskasape da zavrse porod.

Oooo da, nadam se da me pamti i dan danasi da ima traume kao i ja  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ne. To što si ti pročitala na internetu je srećom miljama daleko od onoga što znaju doktori. ja se nadam da je tako. Porod boli, Oporavak nakon poroda isto boli. Dojenje također. To što se žena osjeća nemoćno i jadno dok rađa možebiti povezano sa boli, sa činjenicom da rađa. *Ja sam rodila četiri puta i meni su babice i doktori objašnjavali svaki svoj postupak. Na sve sam bila upozorena. Ne znam zašto sam ja bila toliko povlaštena a vi niste.*


Ovo boldano je bitno.
Ti nemas traume sa svojih poroda jer si u svakom trenutku bila obavjestena o tome sto se radi i sto se planira raditi.
Zasto bi i imala traume zbog toga?
Ali treba shvatiti da nisu svi imali tu srecu s doktorima i babicama kao i ti i trebala bi biti zahvalna sto je tako jer si stvarno imala srecu.
Zasto si ti imala srecu a mnoge nisu? Tko zna, probaj odigrati loto, mozda je to nesto sto te prati stalno  :Yes: 

Ja mogu podnjeti puno, naucila sam tokom zivota da je neke ljude i njihove postupke bolje ignorirati nego k srcu uzimati, imam jako visok prag boli i isto cu se prije odluciti roditi nego ici zubaru  :Grin:  ali svejedno su mi prva dva poroda ostavila gorak okus u ustima.
Definitivno mi to nisu dva ljepsa dana u zivotu, a trebala su biti  :Unsure:

----------


## bubimira

NYC uf, bilo je teško čitati tvoju priču. Baš mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

NYC, zbilja strašno :Love: .
Je li dijete sada dobro?

----------


## babyblue

NYC, prestrašno  :Sad:  

Što reče jedna meni draga forumašica, dok sam čitala tvoj post, kao da  sam i sama to sve opet doživjela. Sve vrijeme sam imala stisnute zube i  disala sam na nos, potpuno nesvjesno. Znam kako ti je bilo. Iživljavanje nad mojim djetetom (s kojim je, srećom, ipak bilo sve u redu) sam također prošla.

Ipak... Znaš što je meni pomoglo da se 6 godina nakon mojeg traumatičnog iskustva suočim ponovo sa odlaskom u rodilište? Govorila sam sama sebi: "Isto ili gore nego što ti je bilo ti ne može opet biti." (Pri tome sam podrazumijevala da će s bebom biti sve u redu. Prehrabro.) I naletjela sam opet na bezobrazne i bahate, i to u VŽ rodilištu. Niti da sam ih svijećom tražila. Ali, ni približno onolika količina užasa se nije ponovo dogodila. Kažu, Bog ti da nositi križ koliki možeš podnijeti.

 Od srca ti želim da ti idući porod, ukoliko se odlučiš na njega, bude prekrasan.

Oprostite ostali na off-u, ovaj post bih najradije bila poslala kao privatnu poruku, ali ne mogu jer je NYC nova članica.

----------


## Canaj

NYC - ajme promaklo mi je do sad, evo: malo virualne utjehe od mene  :Love: 

babyblue - jel mogu pitat kad si bila to u vž-u?

----------


## babyblue

26.8.2010. došla, rodila, otišla, sve u istom danu  :Smile:

----------


## NYC

Hvala na lijepim rijecima, a babyblue - tvoja poruka mi je dala novi pogled na situaciju - tesko da moze opet onako biti. Moja beba ce biti dobro, zahvalna sam sto je ziv.. Lijepo napreduje al cekaju ga dvije operacije. Bit ce dobro, mora biti  :Smile:  

U rodilistu sam bila u sobi s jos jednom zenom teske sudbine. Spojili su nas jer nismo imale bebe uz nas. Nikakvu psiholosku potporu osim od jedne sestre nismo dobile. Ona nas je jednom obisla i pitala kako smo. Inace se znalo desit da nam ne dodju cijeli dan. Udje vizita i pita kako sam, ja kazem lose, a oni "A bit ce bolje, do vidjenja". Nisam ocekivala da ce me tjesit al bar ds su rekli nekom strucnom da nas obidje.. Osjecam da sam silovana psihicki i fizicki, ali izaci cu jaca - kao i sve zene koje su bile u slicnoj situaciji. Voljela bih vidjeti jednog dana ovaj dokumentarac.

----------


## Rivendell

Hvala svima na pomoći, pojavilo se tu još dosta tema koje bi se mogle obraditi. Na žalost nikako da nađemo pravog sugovornika, pa ako netko želi napraviti korak dalje i u kameru reći što se događalo neka se javi. Obećavam najveću moguću razinu etičnosti i garantiram autorizaciju na cijeli projekt. Što će reći da ništa neće ići van bez blagoslova osobe koju snimamo.

----------


## Rivendell

...svi junaci mukom zamukoše.

----------


## blackberry

poslala sam ti pp  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

> ... kad procitas da je glavni ginekolog izjavio "ajmo svim debelima drip da dodemo doma na rucak", onda to vise i nije bas za neku raspravu, nego za sankcije. kojih nema


Frendica mi je to cula na svoje usi kad je radjala, istina ima vec ohoho vremena od tada ali se toga jako dobro sjeca, sama kaze da su ih "isprogramirali" i da su radjale doslovce jedna za drugom. Kod njih nije bio rucak nego smjena.
Prijateljica mi je rodila proslo ljeto, slucajno se trefilo da je na zadnjoj kontroli prije poroda bila kod iste doktorice koja joj je bila na porodu i tada se govorilo da kada nece biti problem. Na porodu sasvim druga prica, po meni je to bas bilo dokazivanje moci - inzistiranje na dripu i to jos "izjave tipa sad cete biti u predradjaoni Xsati na dripu" iako je cura imala svoje trudove, babica koja ju je svo vrijeme obeshrabrivala, prijetnje da se ne smije pokakati (ok to je donekle razumljivo al kad ti kazu da tiskas kao da kakas mislim da ne mozes bas pri izgonu kontolirati sta gdje izlazi). Ok, frendici je nakon nekog vremena bilo dosta pa je potpisala da sve ide na njenu odgovornost i na kraju je dosla do kade i inzistirala da joj ukinu drip, svejedno je rodila za 2-3h.ž
Znam isto i za zenu kojoj nisu dali piti vode jer prima infuziju pa ne moze biti zedna...kaze da je ustala, otisla i sama popila vode uz opce negodovanje i nakon toga rodila.
Sad je li to dokazivanje moci ili ne, ne znam ali mislim da bi doktori mogli biti malo humaniji i poslusati rodilju. Ima izuzetaka, daleko od toga ali vecina ce zenu rutinski prikopcati na drip, vezati na ctg na lijevi bok i ne dati da se pomakne a kamoli ustane i proseta, o epiziotomiji da ne govorimo - a za sve kazu da je za dobrobit djeteta. Vecina zena ce to prihvatiti u tisini jer vjeruje doktoru i ne zeli ugroziti dijete, jer ne zeli ulaziti u sukob i slicno a sad, neke ce to dozivjeti kao nasilje nad sobom dok ce druge smatrati da je to "normalno" i zaboraviti.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Rivandell kako ide snimanje?

Naisla sam na ovo Cruelty in Maternity Wards: The Journal of Perinatal Education

mozda ti bude od pomoci

----------


## enchi

Moj je prvi porod bio svojevrsno nasilje u smislu da sam bila vezena ctgom, dripom, bez vode i hrane od 8-22 sata, dok sam u istoj bolnici (3 i pol godine kasnije) od 12-19 sati i ručala i pila i šetala do samog kraja poroda. Nakon prvog poroda nisam znala za bolje pa sam mislila da je valjda to tako trebalo biti, no sada znam da je bilo nepotrebno čak nehumano. Napominjem da su obje trudnoće bile uredne, nikakve komplikacije, niti hitnosti.

----------


## Rivendell

Gotov! Nisam ga još pogledala u komadu, ali smo u principu zadovoljni. Ako budem u mogućnosti stavim link. Hvala svima!

----------


## Fish

> Ovo koliko ste vi ogorčene prema med struci...


Nitko ovdje nije ogorčen prema struci, nego prema izostanku struke tj. stručnog postupanja i humanog ophođenja u jako važnom i osjetljivom poslu. I ja sam iskusila pogrešne intervencije i njihove posljedice za mene i dijete tijekom prvog poroda. I dobila usmeno potvrdu liječničke pogreške i zaključak da sam trebala dobiti protuotrov na rutinski dan preparat. Nigdje ništa napismeno, niti je itko bio odgovoran. Ali meni se neda pisati o tome, mislim da je svrha mog lošeg iskustva zasad ostvarena time što su mi kasniji porodi bili super. Za neku opću svrhu još uvijek to u meni nije sazrijelo. Međutim, Trina, bezveze mi je da pričaš da je tebi to sve o.k. i da se podrazumijeva da treba biti bolno, a na zadnjem porodu si tražila epiduralnu. To nije dosljedno od tebe (a simpa si mi skroz inače kolko sam vidjela to malo što virnem na forum...).

----------


## Monchou

Trenutno se u Rodi nastojimo dodatno baviti pitanjem nasilja pri porodu (uskoro ćete moći naći više informacija na portalu i forumu) pa bismo molile da se još malo prisjetite svojih poroda i opišete nam svoja negativna iskustva ako ste ih imale. Dolaze u obzir primjeri nasilnog ponašanja, uvrede od strane osoblja, ponašanje koje nije primjereno prema odrasloj osobi (omalovažavanje, tepanje...) sve što vas je smetalo.

Usto, bilo bi nam od velike pomoći da opišete kako ste se pritom osjećale i kako je to dugoročno djelovalo na vas.

Naravno, nadamo se da je većina žena imala sretne porode i da će ružnih iskustava biti sve manje... Ako ne želite javno pisati o nekim traumama, bilo bi mi drago da se javite i na pp. Hvala!

----------


## Ayan

neprimjeren, nehuman, i nasilan tretman se ne događa samo na porodu i ne bi ga vezala isključivo uz porod. mislim da bi bilo dobro proširiti temu i govoriti o samom načinu na koji se kod nas tretira trudnoća i žena prije poroda, tj. bilo bi zanimljivo čuti priče žena koje su zbog nestručnosti i nehumanosti doktora snosile ili su mogle snositi trajne posljedice još u samoj trudnoći.

----------

